# Goldilocks Grow



## tcbud

*Goldilocks Grow!*
Medical MJ Grow
This being our third grow, the first being late, the second being early, this one should be just right.

*The Mama clones are here.....*
*found them over in Humbolt County....* the info below comes from the grower.
*paid $15 each....*

*2 Pot of Gold, **Hybrid of:*
*Skunk #1 x Hindu Kush
Indica Dominant
Skunk #1 considered a Root Hybrid and Kush from Hindu Kush Mountains in the Kashmir region of Pakistan and India.*
I bought some of this bud when I got the clones.  :fly: We both were very very impressed and happy we got this strain as a Mama.

*1 Trainwreck,
Humbolt Counties only original strain (80%Sativa 20%Indica)*

*1 Caboose, Hybrid of:
Salmon Creek BigBud (local variation on Classic BigBud) x Trainwreck (50% Sativa 50% Indica between the two) *

The *Caboose*, over the three days she traveled with us, developed the discoloration on her leaves.
As of right now they are on the kitchen table with two natural floresent light bulbs near them.  They will be transplanted tomarrow into three gallon pots and put under the bank of floresents I have for vedging.  The soil I will be using will be Fox Farms Potting Soil, as they were out of OceanForest.

The Game Plan as of this post is to make clones from these Mama's for two other people besides ourselves.  Allowing two and a half months to grow the Mamas. The clones should be taken in mid Febuary, rooted and transplanted then grown inside from March to mid May.  They will be on a 14/10 hour light cycle as that should be close to what will be happening when they go out mid May.  We are gonna try something different this year.  Instead of just pots to grow them in, we will be diggin' down into the hard clay type soil about 12 inches putting gravel on the bottom for drainage then filling with soil.  On top of this we will put the pots without their bottoms, so the roots have more space we hope.  The Trainwreck clones will be in pots only, as they are Sativa Dominant and may have to finish inside in the fall.  We will be growing Six Plants to Harvest.

There is also a good possibility that we will be growing some Auto Flowering seeds I was given last spring.  If we do, they should be about to flower mid May when they are put out.  That I am gonna have to read up on more.


----------



## andy52

great variety,good luck


----------



## UKgirl420

*looking forward to seeing you grow some  more wonderfull  buds tcbud ,,,pulled up my stool and reserved my spot :watchplant: 

:48: *


----------



## tcbud

Finished editing, just wanted to see how it looks up on the "New Post's" page.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks great GOLDIE ..sorry about my PM box..i will delete the unwanted ones..lol..just afraid to delete something needed,,lol  Heres some GREEN MOJO for the new ones. Pulling up milk crate to smoke my :bong1: and :watchplant:


----------



## Thorn

gonna be great to see this grow progress


----------



## BuddyLuv

I'll be popping in from time to time.


----------



## tcbud

Not much yet to report.  Did get the girls transplanted.  They will be making their home under the stairs.  Up off the cement on 2x6's.  The downstairs is quite warm because ths stove is down there, so I am up and down most of the day checking the temps under the light.  Looks like it is holding at 70 degrees under the light.  Between the fire going, the lights pounding on them, and the cold cold cement floor, 70 sounds good.:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

if you want to raise the temps a bit..may i sujest  1" styrofoam placed on cement floor?  Makes a great insolator..2" is great  but you could get away with 1"..Home DePOT sells 4x8...or look out back of a Mirror store..they useally throw away 1"  pieces  3x3..2x2...3x6..and so on..just need to enjoy puzzles..Keep us posted..but most of all KEEP M GREEN:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

I am considering going all organic. Can anyone tell me if it makes a difference in the flavor of the finished bud? Or crop size difference? And, what organic products do you recomend? Last year I used Fox Farms products almost exclusively. I was happy with the results, and am not sure if they are organic or not. Pretty sure not, as I do not remember reading the word organic on the packages/bottles. I did have some Advanced Nutrients liquid bloom food, and I think it was organic. The reason I am considering going strictly organic is, my daughter is into the "organic" "vedgetarian" lifestyle and is telling me it would be better smoke if I grew organic.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

humbolts trainwreck is the shiiiiznit i wish i could find somemore had some 2 years ago was stoned after second hit


----------



## tcbud

Last night noticed a problem with one of the clones.  The trainwreck is dying.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35740
Pics and comments in the above post.


----------



## tcbud

The clones are doing well.  The Caboose is a much darker green than the Pot of Gold clones (I wonder if it being a more sativa dominant plant is the reason).  The Pot of Gold clones have also contracted spider mites somehow.  They are not apparent on the Caboose (they are about eight inches apart under the light).  I used some Fox Farms "Dont Bug Me!" last night on all three, hope that works out.  Will use it again in a couple days.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *tcbud*..Glad to hear you are going "ORGANIC"..  I am too..you do know FF  is all organic accept "Tiger Bloom"..  and as for Nutes I have attached a link that may be of help..HAPPY NEW YEAR my friend And I use that Dont Bug me..just do as it says on the bottle..and get some neem oil  if you dont me me saying..those pesky little buggers get ammuned to stuff..so i mix it up..I will look for the thread  that  has an ORGANIC bug killer here..I think  either *Mutt  *or  *TBG  *has a thread on how to..I did some over the summer time for white flies..well im comeing down off me high :bolt::bong:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=199784&postcount=1


:bong:


----------



## Ettesun

:lama:

Here I am!  Been out of sight but hopefully not out of mind!  :giggle:
Wanted to check in.  I'm going to make a point of taking time to stay on top of things now that the holidays and the grandkids (3) are settled in school.  I've been one busy gal...  running up and down the northwest and working here gardening... Yikes... and now taking care of kids.  They are a joy!  But dang... why do they need three square meals a day????  What's up with that! :rofl: 
I haven't cooked this much for years!
Next time your in Humboldt, please call!  
Sending hugs to you and all my other buddies here on M.P.  
Off to work...  :watchplant:


----------



## tcbud

feeding kids three squares a day.....
hum....
seem to remember something like that...

Since I am here, I guess I should update.

Plants went into flower just as I thot they would.  The plan now is to let them finish, adding a couple bulb type floresents for the other part of the spectrum.  Then in the spring head to the coast agian, buy some clones there and fill out my allowed amount of plant that way.

To much going on now to try to revedge these.  And I want a mini vacation comming up real soon.  Motor home to the beach sounds like the ticket.  (Husband) Did get the timer figured out finally, why do they make those instructions so hard for me to understand>????  I hate reading manuals to begin with, let alone with the reading glasses on *and* a magnifying glass!

Be good people and gentle with each other.


----------



## tcbud

Quick update on the girls.
(didnt turn out quick)

Looked yesterday at them and seems that one of the Pot of Golds is re-vedeging! I still have them on 14 hours of light. She is throwing the tell tale one leaf, instead of five. I am ashamed to say, while the plants were being neglected by me two came down with a real bad case of spider mites. I have been spraying them every few days now that they have my attention again. Hope to get that under controll. Especially now that one is re-vedging and *I have hope for some clones*.

I did buy some seeds when on the coast last week. Six Blueberry, four Flo. They were perported to be directly from the famous D.J. Short. I was told he hand delivers them because he knows the owner of the shop. They are some beautiful dark spotted seeds. Is amazing how much trust is placed when growing MJ. I am trusting that these seeds produce what I was told they would. But then, when ordering on the net you dont even get to see the seeds first. But you usually get the bonus of some extra seeds thrown in with the order. Below are the discriptions of the seeds I bought.

Blueberry 

Blueberry is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970's. A large producer under optimum conditions. A dense and stout plant with red, purple and finally blue hues that usually cure to a lavender blue. The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It produces a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. " Blueberry" has a long shelf life and stores well over a long period of time. Specifications: ~ Flowering: 45-55 days ~ Height: 70-100 cm 

Flo 

Original Flo is a Sativa/Indica cross (60% Sativa, 40% Indica) with very Sativa phenotypic characteristics that also matures very early. The large, tight, spear shaped buds are made up of small, densely packed purple calyxes. The plants are taller and like to branch out. Indoors the buds are fully mature by the end of their sixth week. Outdoors the plant is a super producer when multi-harvested over a period of time. The first buds are ripe around the third week of September. About every ten days after that, new buds form and can be harvested through the end of November, if the plant can be kept alive that long. Therefore, "Flo" is ideal for greenhouse production. The motivational "high" produced by the "Flo" is quite unique, the flavor is like Nepalese Temple Hash. A most pleasant and enjoyable experience. Specifications: ~ Flower: 6-7 weeks ~ Harvest: 3rd or 4th week of Sept.

Below
1. Trainwreck, tall and lean like a sativa should be.
2. Pot of Gold, tale tale signs of re-vedging. 

Please remember these plants have been seriously neglected by me. They have had the bare essential watering and three feedings since they have started to flower the beginning of the year. I am gonna start the Pot of Gold on "Grow Big" for it's next feeding.
(Some posts may be seen on another site, I'm keeping a back up journal)


----------



## pcduck

For being deprived they still look good.:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420

*[/Blooking good TC bud :48:]*


----------



## tcbud

Thank you both.  The girls just got transplanted into three gallong containers.  Both of the Pot of Gold are re-vedging.  The Caboose looks like it is still flowering.  The Pot of Gold puts off quite a strong aroma.  All three got sprayed for spidermites.  Also added in some b12 stuff for shock.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Those ar looking great *tcbud*..I hope you get those spider mites under control  they are terrable..I now mist my plants every day..I used Dr Doom 3 weeks ago  they just got outta hand..even had to pull some on account they didnt look good and not sure if I could have beat them on those plants..stay on top of them girl...dont let them over take your garden..good luck and look forward to the next update:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn

Hey tc, how are you and your plants doing? Hope your ok


----------



## UKgirl420

*:yeahthat:   update required :48:*


----------



## pcduck

:yeahthat: :bolt: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

HELLO.....................we need our FIX :watchplant:


----------



## tcbud

The three girls are doing well revedging.  The Caboose (sativa dom) is putting on more height and stretching her buds out in the revedge process with three leaves.  The Pot of Gold's are staying more squat, they are putting on some nice single leaves.  I have not put my seeds in the ground/peet pots/soil, yet.  I also have a whole bag of excuses why not but won't list.
Thanks for the interest everyone.  Will get the camera out and take some photos soon.


----------



## thedonofchronic

thrichome goodness...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:


----------



## kushman44

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## tcbud

This thread is MY GROW JOURNAL!
It may be worthless without pics....
If you want to see pic's Kushman,
head over to early start grow and look at some nice plants I grew last summer. (the last pages are plants in bud and jars)
Oh, and I think there are some pictures somewhere in the Gallery.
Thanks for stopping by guys and girls.


----------



## Ettesun

:lama:
I'm just getting back in the spirit of the site...  I miss everybody!
Hey, I just got some slips of Train Wreck X White Rhino and 'something weighty and purple' from a friend...  so I'm real excited.  Making mommas.
I'll be posting soon again under a different name because my Ettesun name is on google.  I don't really like that...  Not sure how that happened.  But it did.
Let me know when you come back to Humboldt.  
Hugs.  eace:


----------



## tcbud

Soaked the seeds seven hours in water.  Got the peat pellets nice and wet.  About ten last night pushed those seeds down into the peat pellets.  Put plastic wrap over the tray and put it on a heating pad.  They should be up in a couple days and then I will move them under the light as soon as I see the first seed moving the dirt.  Right now they are in the living room on the floor.  I just cant put that heating pad down under the light right now due to lack electrical outlet in the area the light is in.  I wish for the plants to be upstairs, but with all the remodeling happening upstairs here it just isnt in the cards.
Included a picture of the saran covered tray.  The seeds are the Flo and Blueberry.

The girls downstairs are stinking up the area.  The trainwreck has put on prolly ten inches, the pot of gold maybe four.  They have had to be staked they are getting so heavy.


----------



## UKgirl420

*heavy girls how wonderful TC ,,:48:*


----------



## tcbud

This morning I checked the seeds, lo and behold, seven of ten are up!  Three Flo and four Blueberry.  One of the Flo has the seed case on the first leaves still.  I hate that.  My experience says it wont make it.  We will see.  Now that the seedlings are downstairs and under the light I really have to pay better attention to what is going on down there.  The large plants are doing fine still.  Pictures when I get the first portraits of the seedlings, I promise.

And yes sir ee, I like heavy girls too!


----------



## tcbud

Find below for your viewing pleasure,

1.  Reflowered Caboose
2.  Reflowered Pot of Gold

From what I see down there, one Pot of Gold is covered with spidermites.  I thot we had that taken care of, the husband says they came back.  Now that the little seedlings are down there I am paying better attention to the other plants (or will from today on).  One Pot of Gold seems to be still clear of Mites.  The Caboose I sprayed anyway, it is very close to the infected plant.  Kinda embarassing to put up pics of that area down there, let alone spider mite covered plants.  Also, I now have a small "growlite" down there.


----------



## BuddyLuv

mites are relentless. It took me months of rotating treatments to eradicate them. (atleast I hope)


----------



## UKgirl420

*hope the mites pack up and leave soon,,:bolt:,,,thanks 4 the pics *


----------



## pcduck

What a bummer on those mites.
I hate them, hope you can get rid of them.


----------



## tcbud

Yesterday my hope for the summer were transplanted into gallon containers.  We are still using Fox Farm Potting Soil.  They will grow the next four weeks, when I hope they will have sexed and be ready for taking clones from them.  I have half a mind to put one out with the other girls, Pot of Gold and Caboose.  The plants from seed last year that were put out about now were the biggest in the garden.  This year I hope we dont have the forest fires we had last year.

I have moved the Pot of Gold and Caboose outside under a visquine covered frame.  With the milder temps I think they will be alright.  I just want them to finish.  I took a bud from the lower part of the Caboose and liked it real well, it was maybe 10% amber.  Poor confused Girls.

The group picture has the 3 Flo on the left, with the 6 Blueberry on the right.  Note the blue looking tops on the plants and where the leave hits the stem (pic 2 and 3).  Not purple like last year, this year it is BLUE!  Pic 6 is the only picture of the FLO's, the rest are Blueberry.


----------



## UKgirl420

*that blue is real pretty ,,,dam tc you grow great coloured budz  looking forward to seeing another spectacular grow this year ,,but fingers crossed and good vibes your way the fires stay dampened this year eace:*


----------



## tcbud

Thanks UKgirl, I was just looking out the window at the older females outside.  I'm hoping the cooler temps kill the heck out of the spider mites that have inundated them.  I have three kinds of spray and the little ones have been sprayed (to the point of almost death on two) a lot and dont seem to be putting on any more of those yellow dots that cover the older girls.

Also...
Found a "Volunteer" out in one of my pots from last year.  I made seeds on one plant early in the season.  I can hardly believe that seed stayed there since then and is now comming up.  It is almost three inches tall!  I dont know if it is gonna make the cut and go all the way to flower.  My grow is limited this year to six plants, due to the county going back to "State Guidelines".  I have heard many will grow over the amount allowed due to lack of law enforcement and the controversy over "Recomended Amounts".  I see the Doc today so I will mention this to him and see if he will write down "Recomended 12 Plants".  Dont think he will, but I can try.  I will stay within guidelines even if he writes twelve _probably_.


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *tcbud*:aok:


----------



## tcbud

Just came up from watering and visiting the plants under the stairs.  I inspected each one with a jewelers loop, and I found...................
1 male
1 female
both blueberry.
The rest still undetermined.
Whoop!


----------



## pcduck

Congrats on the female blueberry :yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *tcbud*...sorry been a while..plants looking good even with the mites..thats a battle we all face..Hope you get them under control..andits best to stay with in your laws..I havent:giggle:  But this is first and last time i OVERGROW my limits. Where did the bluebarry come from..and with a male and female..are you makeing any F2?  Take care and be safe:bolt::watchplant::bong:


----------



## tcbud

I guess I am making F2, crossing between the same strain.  Got the seeds over on the coast at a "resource center".  Said they were DJ short seeds, I cant know that for sure tho.  Said they were "hand delivered" by him to the owner of the center.  They are nice plants, all seeds popped and I am pleased with them.  Results will tell I guess. Thanks for stopping in....and Happy Easter to All.


----------



## UKgirl420

*happy easter tc ,,,congrats on the ladies and good luck with the f2 eace:*


----------



## tcbud

Yesterday before heading out to the Valley to get some soil and braving the High winds projected down there....

I found that I have 3 male Blueberry now, from little nanna's I found, and three female Blueberry, they had hair.  Also, of the three Flo...Two are showing hair.  I am very satisfied with the 50/50 turn out of these seeds. 

And as for yesterday....
We headed out and down the Mountain, going to a place south of Chico, CA.  Durham Worm Farm in the small farming community of Durham.  Says it is on Lasalle Lane on it's website, but no, I did have to ask directions from a kindly store keeper ( I missed the small sign as I was looking for Lasalle Lane).  The wind was blowing so hard (40 mph the news said), I  had to hold my hat on my head.  If I lived in the Midwest, I would have been looking for a tornado.  There were actual "anvil" shaped clouds all around.  I was in the valley ten years or so ago, bout this same time of year, and a tornado did touch down near the town of Red Bluff..... 
anyway..back to the worm farm.
hxxp://www.thewormfarm.net/
We picked up a yard of compost with 20% worm castings for about $65, they offered a yard of just worm castings for $200 a yard.  They even took an ATM card!  It is beautiful black soil with some wood in it.  We covered it and headed to Feather Falls Casino where I won enough to cover the gas, lunch/dinner and the soil with some left over for the SF trip.   I just love Glenda the Good Which of the North.
This soil looks freaking great!  WOW is it gonna be rich in nitrogen.  I figured out what a yard of Fox Farm Ocean Forest would cost (bout $120 estimating 3 square feet in a bag, I wasnt sure of this amount in each bag) and this soil looks every bit as good as FF OF.  The two bags of Ocean Forest I have I am gonna use for potting baby plants and clones.
Then I wake up this morning to some heavy frost outside, I think it is still 30 degrees and it is almost 9am.  Today we clean up the garden area and put in some peas. 

The girls outside have been very brave staying out in the cold.  They are bundled up with cardboard and plastic.  Poor girls.  I want to put out one of my new blueberry girls now......but dayum, it was so cold last night.  May be next week.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello  tcbud...thanks for the update.  and good for you to battle the elemants and head out..sounds as tho it paid off.:clap:.I too grew with  OF  last season..I thought it more expensive then  some good local  organic mix that I use now...the thing is that its seasonal here in washington..esp...the worm casts..so  come the middle of aug..i buy  a trailer load  and fill Plastic garbage cans  ( GREEN ones) for the Fall grow...Cant wait to see how the Ladies like that new stuff..I bet  they  expload and kick yer  ars:rofl:  That worm poo  is great stuff..and  was you keeping any of the Males ? and have you any of your crosses going?  Wow..I need some more of your PURPLE porn:lama:  and Im heading outside to do some tilling me self..Ill check back in Later..enjoy  your day:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

yep, making seeds between female blueberry and male blueberry.  Seems like I cant go wrong if I stay within the same strain.....right?
I belive I misdiognosed the one male Flo, I believe now she is female, three for three, whoop!


----------



## UKgirl420

:yay: on the females and the one lucky guy


----------



## tcbud

Unloaded the truck yesterday.  The soil is so beautiful, we got all this out of one cubic yard!  I remember gold mining and always being so amazed how much a cubic yard really is.  Also pictured is the long and lanky Caboose.  She is currently under plastic, as it froze again last night.  Last years soil is also pictured, that will be spread over the bulbs and trees around the house.  Husband said there were hundreds of worms in our old soil in the contianers and in the new soil, new soil had "baby" worms.


----------



## Colorado Lady

`That's some pretty soil tcbud and not a bad cost either.
I'm germinating seeds today, White Russian and Chemo.  Then under a 6700k. cfl until about May 12, our last frost day.  Getting hard frosts now also.  Proud of my pretty perrenials, all sticking up out of the snow.  Put down grass seed, under straw, and now yard is full of birds and chipmunks EATTING MY SEED!!!!!!!!!!The little darlins.
Sure hope I'm not the only lady who goes silly with the spring and new growth etc....I lOVE SPRINGTIME


----------



## pcduck

Looks like you are going to be busy for a little while:farm: 

Congrats on the misdiagnosis and the girl :yay:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

hey tcbud hows the weather up there?


----------



## tcbud

Update on a confusing time telling male from female.

As of now....

2 Flo
and
2 blueberry 
Females.

3 dead male blueberry
1 live male blueberry for seeds I hope.
1 he/she Flo, probably heading to the compost heap soon. Super male, lol.

It never used to be this hard.  The flo are putting out more hairs than I have ever seen come out of a preflower yet.  The Blueberry have such small preflowers I can barely see them with a loop.  From ten seeds, four females, not as good as a few posts ago.  I did not run a fan on these plants, this may be the reason for the low female ratio.

Now there are 2 flo and 2 blueberry.  We have one Goo on the way, and the volunteer in the garden.  I dont see much hope for the volunteer, no way am I gonna have one from my hermi from last year come up to flower.  The side branches are not comming out very fast, so I have done a little super cropping on two of them on the down low...shhhhh dont tell anyone.

And the weather is beautiful today, a bit under seventy.  Lovely.


----------



## pcduck

Hi Tc :ciao: I don't think the fan would influence your ratio unless it was causing a severe temperature drop. I have been trying to stay on the same course that Mutt described in his sticky on Here Is How To Produce Mostly Females From Standard Seeds it works pretty well for me.


----------



## tcbud

More Drama down under the stairs.

Found a girl going over to the dark side yesterday.  She is over and so far beyond the edge she is gonna be dead by this afternoon.  I had such hopes for this grow.  One more Flo went hermi.  All the way to alternating nodes she displays some beautiful hairy preflowers.  Her "brother/sister" plant is discussed in this thread,
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=464992#post464992 .
For seeds *suposedly *from DJShort, these seeds are hermi hermi hermi.  I dont have much hope now for the third and final Flo.  With the two blueberry that are left I am watching them very closely.
Looks like I am gonna be clone shopping in a couple weeks.  Maybe I have jinked the Grow by thinking it will be like Goldilocks and the third bowel of poridge.


----------



## tcbud

Oh, I harvested both of the Pot of Gold that were outside.  I am smoking some I took and like it real well.  So nice to be smoking green pot again.


----------



## Hick

> For seeds suposedly from DJShort, these seeds are hermi hermi hermi.


..boy howdee!...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Sorry to hear of the Hermies..is a dissapointment after all that time spent huh?  wishing you better luck on the next grow..take care and be safe my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

I agree, next time I am in Arcata, the Eye Center (where I purchased these seeds) is gonna get an "Earfull" from me.  At ten a seed, I am a bit irritated by all these transvestites.  I dont care how they dress, I just want a female to be a female.


----------



## pcduck

What a bummer on the hermies. Better luck in your next grow.


----------



## tcbud

This is my "next grow".  It won't be complete till next fall, these are just setbacks.........headachey setbacks.....still got a few clones on order.....some Affgoo.....and......we will see.....
No giving up just cause some seed plants herm....
oh, and I do have the seeds "black and bubble gum" cross I got from a friend (just dont want to grow something not tried and tested, you know?)
back to the drawing board as they say......


----------



## Pothead420

got some nice clones there:hubba: thats a bummer about the Flo hermies his seed stock is pretty solid. hes one of the only breeders that back crosses his strains for stability. are you sure you didnt get some F2s someone made from his stock. i say that cause i seen nothing but good thing's about DJs strains including the flow


----------



## tcbud

I am only going by what "the guy" said who sold them to me at the Eye Center in Arcata California. His exact words were.....
"These seeds were hand delivered to the owner by DJ Short himself."  I nodded and bought them.  I took that with a grain of salt, just wanted some seeds.  The Blueberry seem to be stable and not herming.  Maybe Flo just didnt like living under the stairs.  Who knows, I do know I am watching the last female Flo real close now.


----------



## Pothead420

thats all you can do. but the BB is a very nice strain i smoked it a few times


----------



## UKgirl420

*well as you say onwards and upwards ,,,im sure/know  you will get another wonderful looking garden full of female beautys again this year ,,
trials and tribulations make it a much more intresting time eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey  tc...Im sure that supplier will make right..Have you tried to call them?  maybe they are aware and are waiting to make right with those that purchased that strain.. sending some 
for the Blueberry:ciao:


----------



## tcbud

Once again and it is Mother's Day .  Last year we put our plants out on Mothers day and they imediately started to flower.  This year, I have adjusted the vedging floresent light to give 14 hours of "light" and if my calculations are correct, we should have at least 14 hours of real light now at my place in the world.

1. over all garden, lavender, tomatoes, lovage, snowpeas, sage, celantro, onions and carrots (not shown in the long container) are all included in the garden this year.
2. shows the mom's in the back of garden
3. mother blueberry
4. mother flo
5. volunteer of America!  Prolly not gonna make it....Purple plants are not what I want this year...I did find one seed in my Mango from last year tho....it has not shown sex, and is almost the same age as the Mom's grown inside.

Next Saturday we will be taking as many clones as we can get from these two plants.  # 4 is the Flo seed sister to my hermi's and we will be watching her like a hawk and her clones (I hesitate here but will be doing it anyway).  The Blueberry has three or four potential clones on her too, the one not pictured in a close up (left in group pic) does not look like she's gonna have any potential clones.  I want the soil to dry out some, as it is soaked, and the transplant shock to be overwith when we take the clones.  They will be going into the Easy Cloner under the light under the stairs. 

I have just found out I may be a caretaker to another Medical Marijauna Person.  They will be getting their own clones and I will be growing them here.  May be. oh yes.....more plants....


----------



## tcbud

The game plan changes... 

Now I will be a caretaker, and will be growing inside the guidelines of my county as a caretaker.  Six more plants will be allowed to flower.  I realize I dont have that many yet.  Just talked to "the Guy" and he says what is one the plate this year are.....

*Pot of Gold*, like that one, smokin it right now.
*Northern Lights*, love that one, been waiting to get more (possibley take a clone for a mother)
*Amethyst*, tho it is a light purple, I will grow it
*Sugar Grandaddy Purple*, My personal fave from last year
*Goo*, this is a possible.

Will be getting a mix of these totaling nine more plants (may get ten, then I can pull the female Flo that I am almost sure will hermi at some point).  I may not take clones at this weekend as planned, from the blueberry.  (but then this is a fluid grow, nothing set in granite)  Will have the exact line up later this evening.  Thank Goodness for "the Guy".  (The aforementioned "the Guy" is Not to be confused with "the Guy" at the Eye Center that sold me the Special Hermi seeds, just want to make that "crystal clear".)


----------



## tcbud

Well, not really in the mail, but I did pick up the mail when I met "the Guy" with the clones.

1.  the line up is...
   4 Afgoo front row
   2 Grandaddy Purple
   3 Pot of Gold back row, and tallest.
Sadly the Northern Lights was not ready yet.  Looks like these girls have spidermites, we will be spraying them when they get older, the guy says they will be fine outside and were sprayed once.  hummm. 

2. Male/female hermi, the Super Male.  These two and one more on the back are the only male flowers showing on this plant.  They are odd, each one has a kind of membrane or tissue over them, not at all like the Blueberry male I have in the other room.  One flower has tried to open and has had trouble breaking thru that membrane.

3. Male/female hermi, the female flowers forming at the top of the plant.  So many hairs for so few seed pods.  I am hoping to bring her to maturity and smoke her on July Fourth. She will not be going out with the others, she will finish in the window sill of a spare bedroom.  She counts as one in flower.

So at the ranch now, we have twelve in vedge, and two in flower, and one Caboose hanging.  The Pot of Gold has been jared.  It is wonderful night high and brings with it a full eight hours of sweet blissful sleep.


----------



## tcbud

I was just gonna put up one of the garden last evening when done transplanting the new girls.  But, looking down at the garden from my desk.... the garden says take one from here.  I will be putting up the "birds" eye view more thru this journal, we can see the entire garden this way as the girls block each other out, all can be seen from above.
Temp. 6 AM this morning 44, chance of showers PM.  90's forecast for this weekend.
Also included something blooming in the yard.


----------



## 420benny

Good morning TC! We have something else in common, irises. I have many varieties . My most prolific ones look like your purple one. Does yours smell like grape bubble gum? I love this time of year. Can't wait to see your garden grow. My starts will be hardened off by Friday and in dirt this weekend. Yaaahhhoooo!


----------



## tcbud

I dont know how they smell really, I just dig them up and move them occasionally. They got dug up two years ago, and have not really dont well since.  I fertilized them this year pretty good and covered them with last years soil from the pot garden.  They have come up stronger than last year, and low, I have had three stalks with blooms on them.  I am kinda a low maintainance gardener.  And on a very limited water supply.  So, iris dont get a lot of attention.  I do grow rocks and wild flora (insert weeds and black berrys) pretty well.  Otherwise it is barren out there after a good weed eating session.  I did put in a tree once, bout the size of a tomatoe plant, it is still growing, it seems to put on five to eight feet a year, it is well over thirty feet now.  It is a Royal Popalonia, sposed to have purple clusters of flowers, like a wisteria, but i am yet to see any, it has one more year to flower, if not then it gets the chop, it is gettting too big and crowding out a fir tree I started from a plug twenty years ago.  Thanks for looking in on the journal benny, you did real well with that entry for bpom, it took me five entries to even get one vote!


----------



## tcbud

1.  Pile on the left, .595 oz.
     2 piles on right, .9 oz. dry weight.
2.  The pile I am smoking from.

Pot of Gold being an indica dom plant, I was not able to let it go to it's full maturity.  This being all fine by me, it is very mental, with still enough kick to let you sleep a good eight hours.  If the Pot of Gold clones I planted the other day are as good, I am gonna be a real happy camper at the end of the season.

The Caboose is hanging in the dark now.


----------



## Colorado Lady

I sure am enjoying your grow tcbud, such happy plants.  Think they know we love them (at least would love them to grow up and be fine healthy ladies) I am an iris lover also and bought some beautiful starts a few years ago driving through Oregon.  Go out and bury your nose in one when you have a chance.  I get positively goofy when I smell them.  They just fill me up!!! Right now mine are just making buds and can hardly wait.


----------



## tcbud

Yep Colorado, I think they know we love them.  I did head over to the iris yesterday and took this pic, got a good whif of it too.  You and benny are right, it did smell real nice.  I wish I had enough to cut some and bring them in.  Here is the iris in focus, I finally was able to get one in focus.
I try to put pics in weekly, or will as they are out and growing now. 
Thanks for stopping in and taking a look.


----------



## tcbud

Seven days clones have been in the cloner, I think we took 10 or so or so (am going to be more vauge on numbers from here out).  They have only shown bumps on a few.  Most are Blueberry and a few Flo, I want to kill all the Flo (I have one in the garden who's days are numbered, with all the problems I had with these seeds,I am not gonna chance her turning he while I am not looking).  I think I will, or give them to my brother, he has not had Hermi problems yet.    Not.  Wouldnt do that, I dont think. The clones starts were kinda small, am hoping for six to come thru with flying colors.

1. Today, the Garden got a well deserved face lift .  Water was plumbed from the faucet that gives the best preasure.  The Drip System (along with all the particulars) hooked up in the Garden with a 25 foot hose on a Y.
2. New kind of containers we found at the hydro store yesterday after picking up the needed pipe. (saw some real nice indoor lights, one like our T5 priced way higher than we paid.)  These are made of cloth, and "breathe" as the guy said (he also said they would "air prune" the roots, hummmmmm), they feel like felt.  We will see if they are better than the larger hydro pots.  We have put the extra soil from the worm casting/compost into one, and the other two have Happy Frog Soil one bag each, gonna have to get some more....and I thot our soil buying was done. 

I am quite happy with the outcome of today's labor, mostly his labor. I help as I can or am asked,  otherwise I just kinda find something else to do like laundry.
I threw in the Wild Iris, there are clumps all round the house, very pretty.  More like the Dutch Iris varity.  The Iris are done here, wild or not.


----------



## Colorado Lady

hey there tcbud    Like the pics of your garden.  You mentioned you were growing lovage.  Isn't that a celery type plant?  Do you use it in cooking?  I had a big bunch in my garden in Montana, over 6 ' tall.  Finally had to take it out. Just wondering what you use it for.  

Here's a pic of one of my irises, all just starting to bloom, after the rain.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *tcbud*...love the purple again  on the pot of gold...The isisses look great..you and *ColoradoLady  *have some lovely ones..I grew them a few years back..beautifull colors..always a pleasure to come stop by you place..you and Hubby are doing a great job..well gotta grow now..until next time..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

Wow on that Iris, I dont think I have ever seen one with spots. Beautiful.  (in edit, guess I should look before I comment, those "spots" are water drops.....)
The husband bought the lovage, he likes celery salt, read on the lable it tastes like celery (leaves, stems and seeds).  So...it was moved to the garden near a rose bush. It can get some protection there with the rose behind a hog wire fence.  I just read yesterday it can get from two to six feet....that is a bit tall.  And you ask, now why if he likes celery salt, why not eat celery? He says it is too crunchy to chew.....wont say why here in public, but he is 57.  Gonna try the leaves in a Macaroni Salad next time I make one.  I will use it in soup next winter, in turkey soup and chicken with rice, have to put celery in too, so it may be redundant.  Will try the seeds in chinese stir fry, see how that goes...I guess.

Thanks for comming by and lookin' in. (you too 4u, bet you are still busy busy busy with that shed, you start the remodel yet?)

Looking at the potential clones this morning, I am wondering if any will make it and started discussing some Northern Lites clones the "clone guy" said would be ready first of June.  If they dont show roots by next thursday, I will be seriously considering calling him ( I did insist the light get lowered on them, he had it over 12 inches away and some of the leaves were yellowing, now the light is 2-3 inches and holding at 75 degrees, now if I could just win the arguement on watering....).  I prolly will call the "clone guy" and finish the line up, with a couple Northern Lites anyway, really liked that a couple years ago.  I write the longest run on sentences........


----------



## tcbud

Oh...and thank you for stoppin' by too pcduck, your growing outside too?


----------



## pcduck

tcbud said:
			
		

> Oh...and thank you for stoppin' by too pcduck, your growing outside too?



Absolutely doing the outdoor thing, *tcbud.

*I think I got/will have 11 different strains out by beginning of July


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *tc*...Happy Memorial Day..My shed should finsh end of juse if I can handle the heat...now th ewether is getting to the 80s  the temps reach  100  at times..I run lights from 7pm  till 7am  its just the first couple hrs that the heat rises..I open the shed doors to allow more heat to esscape..but have to close by Dark..4400 watts of HD lights up my nieghborhood:rofl:  so  the remodel is comeing in July-Aug..be ready for September..Inside shed will be...

3x4  flower room 2k HPS
3x4  Veg room 1800 MH
2x4  Breading room

and still have the Male chamber as well..the breading room will be used for two  chosen plants to be grown in..the reason  is IMO  the selective pollenating still gets some cross contamination..so  this way  I can let them  be in own room..

I have a few outside..and hope you dont mind me shareing a few with you and your fallowers..I wish i could get some purple like yours..and someday I will..


pic1  is Crystal

pic2  is PurpleBud

pic3  is mother frosting  doing scrog with her..she was a clipping from her mother that was over 8ft tall last summer from a buddies hous..he wouldnt let me photograph it tho..anyway  hope you have a great day...and hope you get the clones you seek from the "clone guy" :giggle:


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

Sounds excellent 4u, been thinking myself of doing some serious indoor growing in the winter.  Your three grow rooms sound great.
Your outdoor girls look Great too.  You must be in MJ heaven weatherwise.  Up here, Im still getting mid fourties in the morning, I know that is what slows down my girls.  Us females just dont care for a chilly morning.

You have a great Memorial Day too, and all the rest of you that may stop in.
Tomorrow will come to soon....


----------



## tcbud

The work week sends me home early this week.  I checked the clones and *shazam* they have two inch roots on so many that I will be giving clones away soon.  I think we will keep two and get the 4 NorthernLights as mentioned above.
The plants in the garden have put on at least two inches in the last three days!  The night temps have been above 50 each night.  I think the 40's are gone.  Summer has come to the Mountains.
I also find myself a caretaker and renting some space in my garden to one grower.  So there will be more plants than I thot I would ever grow, tho I am not really growing the plants are growing.  I have been shrinking.


----------



## tcbud

I just had to post a couple pics, since it started getting light, I keep looking out the window.  I am always amazed when the little plants start taking off.

1.  The garden, note the nice drip system at the lower right.
2.  The 3 Pot of Gold, seems to have put on the most inches. Am thinking of doing LST with one.
3.  left 4 Afgoo, middle Blueberry, GDP, Flo, GDP, Blueberry, mid right 3 Pot of Gold, cant see the third.


----------



## tcbud

1.  Up side
2.  Down side

out side is next for these girls


----------



## tcbud

After finding some bug eggs last night on a couple of the girls.....

I go to get the bug spray, and.......

I find that after I took the above pic of the cloner, I inadvertantly didnt close the lid quite right.  Thank goodness we have a frame with a plastic liner under that unit.  It is two inches deep, the frame, and it was flooded to about an inch.  This is one time I got to say thank goodness for bugs!  If I had not gotten that bug spray, that was in there with the cloner, I am sure it would have over flowed before I showed the husband when he came home how well they were doing.........oh my.  Disaster averted due to Bug Eggs!

Thanks for the Thanks 4u.  Dont you think those roots look primevil?  The stems all red......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *tc*..they do look primevil:giggle:  and going to smoke like the DEVIL:evil:  ..this is one time i will also say..good think you got bugs:rofl:  Hubby  woulda scolded you he come home to dried up limp clones..He may have put you in corner and beat you with dead clones:lama:  but  you  save the day:yay:  keep up the great work..:bong:

oh  do we know what type bug eggs? I have a green thing  on my Ladies outside that seem to calling in the Family..lol..no sign of them eating..just camping..maybe  working on an invasion huh?  Have a great weekend Girl..I will..temps in the high 70  low 80  next week..small chance of rain..My Mother plant in expoading in growth..check it out..no GJ on it..but  is in * Put my mother in the ground*  in coffee table or outdoor grow..idk..lol..anyway  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

The puny lil clones are in the ground.  Got some "potting soil" from a comercial dirt/rock place yesterday.  I am not impressed. Bought four more of those smart pots too, filling them with the soil.  It does not drain quickly.  We will see.  The clones look like the couple I did LST to last year.  I think I will do the same and try to make them go into a circle in the big pot (I got almost a pound from those two plants last year, two in one pot).  I put four and five in each pot, and will see who makes it, pulling out till I have only one strong one left (8 BB, 5 Flo). The brother got his clones, so wont need any.  He is doing OGx (OG cross), and one Purps.  He does not know what was crossed with the OG.  I pick up four northern lights hopefully in three days, today just didnt work out.
Cant help it, I am so excited!

On a down note, thunder and lightning and perhaps rain forcast for the next few days.
Early morning temp, 51f.

And 4u, no I dont know what kind of bug eggs.  They were cream color, cluster about a quarter inch worth, bug walked farther and did it again.  May be what is booring across the leaf (leaveing little, can see thru the leaf where it ate), I never did see the bug.  I also seem to have mites too.  Those I can identify.  Gonna go look for your Mother Plant on the Coffee table.....you trust us not to smoke her there?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tc...did you not get a truck load from the dirt store last year?    I remember those monsters last year..looking forward to watching these..Its funny i dont have mite problems outside..very bad in tho..and my Mother plant in the coffee table is realy taken off..all ready weaved her in the fence and will do some trimming of lower stuff tomarrow...when you stop by the coffee table please answer the one that asked why i have it caged would ya please:rofl:  I just wantta say go back and read..but just cant find it in me to be rude..maybe tomarrow ill be ready to answer:lama:  that soil  if dont drain well add some perlite to it...KEEP ME POSTED..but Most of all KEEP M GREEN


----------



## tcbud

Below find a second story view of the Garden.

The clones are all bunched up in the three "Smart Pots", we will watch them and weed out the slowest growing.  I will be trying LST with two that look strongest now ( have already bent them over and put them down with pipe cleaners).  May even put a "cage" over them as 4u has done on his Outside Mom. 

(I imagine you, 4u, have answered the offending post, I totally understand )

I can not believe how well the older clones are doing!  Doubleing in size I think from when I last took pics.  The Mother plants are recovering from the clones being takin from them and are branching out nicely.  If I dont get the Northern Lights today........I will be filling those empty pots with Blueberry clones.  It is aready JUNE 6, time is just flying by.

We had some real thunder and lightning these last few days here in Northern California (where I was there were over 1500 strikes as it crossed the valley, drove me straight up out of bed three inches it was so freaking close! flash boom, no counting at all!!!! ).  I feared for the girls getting too much water, and wind blowing them over (the taller ones).  Fear was unfounded, the Plants are thriving and not drowned. Whoop! this garden is well on it's way!


----------



## 420benny

Good morning TC! I hear ya on the storm. After it left you, it came right up the valley. There were tornado and water spout warnings. Tress down all over and power out. An organic farmer 8 miles from me got wiped out by the wind and pounding rain. Big bummer. They lost 40 grand worth of veggies. I was spared. Both storms went right around me. I am going to go check on those big grow bags today.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

got some rain down here also i actually threw my plants in the rain im sure they love it


----------



## painterdude

hi tcbud and everyone watching her thread and especially the ones who experienced the storm......on the Oregon coast we had numerous lightening strikes, loud thunder which freaked out my little doggie, and one teenager got hit by a lightening strike somewhere in the state.....

tc, thanks for jumping in on my questions about the 'weird spots'....and I am enjoying this journal.....way too many hermies though....what's that all about???????

your trip to Chico must have been a blast and lots of luck with your wonderful worm crap, ha ha......

do you have any problems with the deer population?  I am in fear of those guys nibbling on my plants when they get to go outside on my new deck...:heart::heart::heart::heartainterdude


----------



## tcbud

Painter, EastLA, benny, and all those who dont post a comment.......,
Thanks for stopping in.  Those bags are the bomb so far benny, drained real good with all this rain.

and Painter....
I have the chicken wire all around an old frame (from a car cover canvas frame), it keeps the deer out.  I used to have one plant out there, yearly and it was surrounded with hog wire.  No dear eating MJ around here, I dont think they have the doctors recomendation you need to partake legal anyway.   Are your deer expected up on the deck?  If they are, you best figure how to keep them off there and away from your girls.  The hermis all came from the Flo seeds I got on the coast.  Four seeds, and I have one good female.  I cloned her, but I am watching  her like a hawk, if I see one nanner, she is history, and her clones are gonna get watched the same way or if the mom shows they are history too.

Have a Great week folks, see you all on the flip side.


----------



## painterdude

hi tcbud.....hope your weather isn't as crappy, poo poo as ours lately, no sun and cloudy fog....but it staying in the  50's and the nights have been rather warm....

SO, what if I sent you a Personal with my e-mail, would you send me some pics of the anti-deer cage for your babies??????????????????????????????????????????????????

I have a feeling that the deer will come up on the deck since the ramp gives them immediate access and the southwest side is just a two foot jump for the stinking plant eaters...they love the wife's flowers, especially her roses....dirty rotten [email protected]

Oh, our deer all have Medical Marijuana Cards, and they have this Doctor Bucky who signs all their paper work....this guy is on my poo poo list.....:laugh:......thanks again tc.....painterdude


----------



## tcbud

A couple quick shots from the window as it started to pour.  Had to go out and turn off the drip system.  Got pretty wet.
I am gonna be doing some closer shots tomorrow, weather permitting.
1.  Four Afgoo
2.  Four NorthernLights (put in last Saturday), with smart pot of Flo clones in back.
3.  Three Pot of Gold and GDP left back


----------



## 420benny

Howdy TC! They are looking very nice. I checked out those pots. Kind of feel like felt to me. I couldn't afford them that day, as I needed 5 and they were 15 bucks a piece. So, I went with plastic. I decided I am going to go back and buy one just to try it. How big are yours?


----------



## tcbud

Hello Benny,
Husband says they are 45 gallons.  Cost was $15 I think.  They make them bigger, and if I can work it out (and like them as much as I think I will), my garden will be full of them next year.  More roots = more bud (I will absolutely have to have a frost/rain plan, cause these things arent gonna load well onto the hand truck).  I am not pleased with the soil in the four new ones, I am pleased with the drainage tho.  I am looking at the new clones that should be perking up a bit more.  Tho this wet weather may be to blame.  Rain day before yesterday, rain yesterday, rain forecast for today, rain forcast for the next four days!  I realize they are talking thundershowers, and if we get lucky they may miss us, but ...... prolly not. 
I took this shot just before I drove down into the fog yesterday.  Looks just like that at my place this morning.  Fog, hope the sun comes out for awhile.  If it does, I am gonna be taking portraits of the girls and posting a few.


----------



## tcbud

1.  LST Blueberry (clone we made)
2.  new Northernlights clone
3.  Front view of the Garden
4.  Affgoo, has three leaves like the GDP, wonder if there was a mix up in the clone room.
5.  GDP with three leaves
6.  Pot of Gold


----------



## FlyingNatural

Very Very Very nice A nice variety to choose from  I had markers in my grow bags to tell which was which,but most were washed away in the rain  I know only know for sure about the sativa,and I will know once more toward the end of the season when the purple strain shows it's stuff.Two others will be a guessing game  Great Job TC Stay Cool


----------



## tcbud

Thanks FlyingNatural, and everyone who has looked into the garden.

Update in ten days or so.....
heading back up into the Serria's, up where the air is thin and High is not just from getting High, but being Physically High! Pictured below is some of the great country near where we are.
Though it is beautiful, My lungs sho liked comming down to a reasonable elevation.

Good Growin' Everyone!


----------



## BBFan

Hey TC-
Enjoy the trip!  Nice garden going this year.
Doesn't look like the fishing will be too good up there.
Hope you have (or had) fun.


----------



## UKgirl420

hel;lo tc ,,hows the trip going ?

stunning surroundings ,and lovely looking ladies as usual 

:48:  :48:


----------



## tcbud

The Girls are doing well, with the exception of one of the newest additions. (Corner right front, does not drain like it should, this is the soil bought at a rock and soil place)

I have started LST on three.  I have to figure something out to hold them down, besides the pipe cleaners. We gave seven of the blueberry and flo clones away yesterday.  It is a start to weening them out.

Thanks for comming by all, and looking in.
BB, check the photo thread, caught a little brook trout up in the Serrias, just goes to show, the husband can and does catch fish most places we go.


----------



## ishnish

:ciao:  :bong:
Nice Garden!


----------



## tcbud

1. Afgoo looking like she is flowering.
2. Afgoo also flowering (dif. plant)
3. Afgoo has grasshopper, didnt punish her, killed hopper.

Okay, I get home and what do I see? The Afgoo in flower, not just one, but all of them.  It is only June 23 and these girls look like they are thinking it is the first week in August. I assume that the bad weather last week and the week before are the cause, the dark days from such thick cloud cover.  I also note that they are throwing three point leaves, so maybe they have changed their collective minds and are gonna revedge.  I am not happy about this turn of events.  With my past experience here at this longitude and latitude, they will revedge, taking serious growth time away, they will be small, giving me a couple ounces each.  I am not happy. 

I fell asleep last night thinking of what I could do, besides moving them in and throwing 24  hour light on them, I guess NOTHING.  Moving them inside would mean me staying home to water them and that is not gonna happen.
(next post is happier)


----------



## tcbud

1.  Pot of Gold
2.  Pot of Gold doing the correct thing, not flowering yet.
3.  Grandaddy Purple (And I thot this might be the same as the Afgoo plant, I was mistaken.  This girl is a good girl and not flowering.)
4.  Grandadddy Purple.

These girls are doing a good job vedging away and splitting cells and growing bigger.  I fed them last weekend, and I see no nute burn. 

The Blueberry and Flo clones are doing well.  They are already taller than the Northernlights, tho leggier.  My attempt at LST is going well, those seem to be growing fastest. I am gonna try to get some vermiculite today and work it into the soil around the Northernlights.  The husband is threatening to kill the one that does not drain well.  IT IS NOT the plants fault, it is the poor draining soil I say.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hey *tc*..havent been by  in a while..Garden looking great as expected..I too believe Mine started flower early too  and like reveged the last week or so..and is back to  vegging..we had  great weather  and then cloud cover as well..IDK..Im interested in  the how your GrandaddyPurp..does..I have seen some Nice colas  from that strain..it  was a purple on my list..and you   have a way of bringing out the purple..Last summers  purple  was  killer..even if ya didnt  care for it:giggle:  you can always send it over here..lol..not  that i need any..well  let me leave you some GREEN  MOJO  b4  i scoot:ciao: take care and be safe  Girl:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

Hello 4U, the Purps were just too two to spacy/up high.  I found myself wanting to do things like rearrange the living room, get half way thru and wonder what the heck I was doing.  I want something that will kick me back a bit more.  The Grandaddy was perfect for that, she was the last one chopped and the first one gone up in smoke.  I would highly recommend that strain to anyone.  Now the purps and Amethyst + NorthernLights was just not my cuppa tea.  And I love tea.  I got these two Grandaddy from the same "guy" I got them from last year, hope it is the same, if it is, I will be one happy camper.  Thanks for stoppin' in and raising my spirits bout my faithless Afgoo, may they revedge quickly.


----------



## tcbud

A bud pic of the Grandaddy Purple from last season.  I called it Sugar then.  Alas it was the first to go up in smoke.
Spoiled the heck out of me.


----------



## painterdude

hi  budski......how could they go into flower so soon??????????? nature is a mystery and keeps playing with our minds....had a deer come near the deck but not on the deck.....so, right now the plants are alive and are not in crazy cages.....drew a new avitar after I read mojavemoma's comments about all her plants going goofy on her.....she doesn't deserve this kind of sheeeeeet....she is a real sweet lady.....your plants look fine.....thanks for the pics.....painterdude

......am getting 'server is TOO FRIGGIN BUSY' and there are only 54 people on line.....what's goin on?


----------



## greenfriend

tcbud said:
			
		

> *The Mama clones are here.....*
> *found them over in Humbolt County....* the info below comes from the grower.
> *paid $15 each....*
> 
> *2 Pot of Gold, **Hybrid of:*
> *Skunk #1 x Hindu Kush
> Indica Dominant
> Skunk #1 considered a Root Hybrid and Kush from Hindu Kush Mountains in the Kashmir region of Pakistan and India.*
> .



Oaksterdam Nursery has a strain that is Hindu Kush x Skunk #1. its called hindu skunk, sativa dominant hybrid.  distributed thru Coffeeshop BLue Sky (SR71).  same stuff??

EDIT nevermind, from those 2 pics it doesnt look like their the same.  i have hindu skunk day 22 flowering in my journal.  maybe its just a different pheno from the original cross.  Oaksterdam Nursery says they obtained the strain as a cutting...


----------



## tcbud

Hello Greenfriend, I copied those words directly from the brochure that the Humbolt Resource Patient Center give out with their strain list and price list (skunk1 x kush, they day indica dom, the finished product reflects that IMO).  If you read this, I hope you take my advise and put your journal link in your signiture,  that way we/I can find your journal and read it.  I thank you for posting in mine, I like comments.  The Pot of Gold I am growing now, comes from a different cloner, more local to me.  I am hoping it is near as good as the one's I got at the Resource Center.  I am smoking that now and love it.  The current Pot of Gold in post 111 first and second pictures is my great hope for the stoneiness of next winter.  Again, thanks for taking the time to post and edit.


----------



## tcbud

Yo Aye Painterdude,  the server is a male I think.  Busy when he wants to be and not when he wants to be.  Busy even when he is doing nothing.  No reflection on you of course.
I also thot of something new to protect your plants.  They make some stuff for keeping deer/rabbits out of gardens.  It is predator scent, like fox and cougar.  That might be the trick for you.  I think Ace Hardware advertised some of that stuff a few weeks back.
Yep Mother Nature is a Mother.  I am just glad the Afgoo are the only girls flowering.  I know they will be revedging, it is my fate to have revedging nightmares.  At least they will be bigger than last years and the year before.  Ah well.  Last year I had one plant go hermi on me and thankfully caught it before the nanners opened.  They showed at the leaf node bout halfway up the plant, and it scared the heck out of me, the plant was on it's way to being a monster.  Another Oh well.  How the heck nanners could be found deep in buds I dont know......I do know I like your new avatar tho.  I am glad you seem to be feeling better.  You sho have a beautiful deck, if I was a deer, I would walk right up that ramp and.....lol.


----------



## greenfriend

hey TC, it tried to put the link in the sig, dunno if it worked (this jack the ripper has made me detarded lol).  btw Coffeeshop Blue Sky had Pot o Gold meds in stock last year bout 5 times, some damn good smoke thats for sure, never had clones of it tho.  not sure if the vendor is still bringing it in cus I havent bought any club weed in a while


----------



## tcbud

Greenfriend, I go to Humbolt County in the winter and cant keep myself away from the Resource Center.  I get me a little bag, for bout 35+/-.  I mean dang, it is so so good, all their selection.  They are kinda cool about it too, sometimes you pay a bit more, sometimes a bit less, and that way (I think I understand) they are able to give some away to low income in need folks.  
And...yes the signiture now has a link, thanks, gonna go look at what you got going on.


----------



## painterdude

tcbud said:
			
		

> Yo Aye Painterdude,  the server is a male I think.  Busy when he wants to be and not when he wants to be.  Busy even when he is doing nothing.  No reflection on you of course.
> I also thot of something new to protect your plants.  They make some stuff for keeping deer/rabbits out of gardens.  It is predator scent, like fox and cougar.  That might be the trick for you.  I think Ace Hardware advertised some of that stuff a few weeks back.
> Yep Mother Nature is a Mother.  I am just glad the Afgoo are the only girls flowering.  I know they will be revedging, it is my fate to have revedging nightmares.  At least they will be bigger than last years and the year before.  Ah well.  Last year I had one plant go hermi on me and thankfully caught it before the nanners opened.  They showed at the leaf node bout halfway up the plant, and it scared the heck out of me, the plant was on it's way to being a monster.  Another Oh well.  How the heck nanners could be found deep in buds I dont know......I do know I like your new avatar tho.  I am glad you seem to be feeling better.  You sho have a beautiful deck, if I was a deer, I would walk right up that ramp and....
> 
> hi budski, yes, the server is definitely some dude with a  sick sense of humor.....we use to have an Ace Hardware but now they are Best Hardware....go figure, but I will check it out......thanks for the comment about the avatar, had some problems with it because I had colored in 'i really hate hermies' and when I posted it you could hardly read the words......so I had to erase all the colors and re-post and now it seems to be OK but haven't heard anything from the desert lady, hope she is over her bout with pneumonia.....I love reading anything about Humbolt County, hmmmmmmmmm goodddddddd.......thanks again budski, love, painterdude


----------



## tcbud

1. East end of Garden, shows the Grandaddy Purple well.
2. Largest NorthernLights
3. Attempt at LST, Flo
4. Afgoo still flowers
5. Afgoo putting on Trichs, so much for revedging.


----------



## tcbud

1.  Half Garden w/ the Afgoo in foreground
2.  Northern Lights
3.  LST Flo
4.  Pot of Gold 
5.  Grandaddy Purple
6.  Afgoo in flower still

After being gone for four days, we returned to the plants looking a bit wilted.  We upped the water schedual to five minutes every twelve hours.  I watered really heavy, as the drain holes on some of the pots seemed dry.  We also fed the girls their weekly dose of fish emulsion and Grow Big.  They are looking right perky this morning as shown above.  I beleive the LST was taken after the morning's "tiedown".


----------



## BBFan

Lookin good TC!


----------



## tcbud

Thanks BB, and Thanks for stoppin' by.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   Grow Baby Grow:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420

hey tc i see your having another wonderful garden again this year ,,they look wonderful


----------



## zipflip

wow!!! 
 goood lookin ladies there TC  any them single?:hubba:


----------



## tcbud

Zip, if you paired them all up, I think there would be a Pot of Gold that is single.

thanks for stopin' in and taking a look.

I will add here, that when comming back from the coast, I saw a huge plume of smoke.  Then comming back from the valley today......dayum if I dont see that smokey sky I hated last summer.  This new fire is sposed to be like 100 miles from here, the wind shifted.  Just wanted to add that, for info for next year.


----------



## UKgirl420

ohh hope you dont get the fires again tc ,,,ill be keeping fingers crossed for you eace:


----------



## zipflip

Fires!!!!!!  
 LIKE IS IT POSSIBLE THEY COULD SPREAD IN YOUR DIRECTION  YOU SAYIN?


----------



## tcbud

*These fires are not near me, just the smoke* (pic below shows the plume we saw comming home the other day, bout 50 miles from home, yesterday the wind shifted while I was in the valley and blew the smoke my way) These two fires have combined.  It is in a very remote location, no roads as humans know them.  I beleive this area burned back in the late nineties.  So it is burning already down trees and standing snags.  Prolly lots of brush has been growing for the last ten years.  This area is not near me.  With each afternoon the thunderheads have been forming and the threat of lightning increases.  If there is no rain with the lightning, we get fires.  Last year, we had a huge amount of them set all at once due to lightning.  The Cal Fire people were already at other fires.  Our county being at the bottom of the list when it comes to human population, we always take a back seat.  It took ten days in June, all of July (my main vedge time) and August to get them in some sort of control. I think September they were under controll, but by no means out.  The skys were smokey all summer. Air was very hard to breath, my girls suffered I beleive also (tho I had little to compare, but they were smaller than ones grown on Miracle Grow in the past).  I am not possitive but I beleive over 250,000 acres burned in that set of lightning started fires, I am thinking more like 330,000 acres is the number I remember.  One was within ten miles of me, but put out quickly because of the hiway being right there.
So, no, this fire is not near me, and I do have defensable space around the home.  Getting a metal roof later this summer and that will lower the price of fire insurance.  Hopefully over the next ten years the savings I will realize from heating/cooling and insurance premium's lowered, it will be worth it.
Thanks for your concern Zipflip.  Oh, and I counted yesterday, I have an even number of plants, no singles.


----------



## zipflip

wow thats  sure some beautiful country there in the pic.
  i am so in the wrong place.
   it kinda remind me of going thru the mountains from colorado into utah. i went thru the flaming gorge one year a few times an wow . i fell in love.  i stayed in utah for a while again an i shoulda just stayed doewn there.
  but dummy me i came back here.  lol



> no singles.


 ahh, shucks

its a shame bout the fires tho . i mean to see such beautiful scenery go up in smoke.  
  i just kow i'd never be bored if i was there. i can just sit an do nothin an be content if the scenery is right.  
  thanks for sharin the pic tc. feel free to put up more scenic photos.  i enjoy pix of such as i dont get out much anymore.:-(  
  have a good one TC


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Lookin mighty nice tc..Nice and green. Hopefully that smoke wont cause a problem..


----------



## tcbud

Seems the wind has died down, and it is cooler today.  Good firefighting time, less wind and cooler days.

Zip, I post a bunch of photos in the
"Your photograpy" thread, in case you want to see more.  Thanks for stopin' by all.


----------



## leafminer

metal roof? won't it sound like a thousand bongos when it rains? wondering what on earth the roof is made of at the moment - mine is concrete covered in roof tile. Is it a log cabin maybe? hell of a nice location, I would have guerilla grows all over if I lived there! Garden looks great.


----------



## tcbud

Leafminer, the "roof guy" says it is quieter than the composition roof I have now.  I can barely here it as it is, unless we get a real downpoor.  It is a two story house, mostly we live on the second story. Im lucky, I am growing legal, and anyway, gorillas are out there everywhere.....


----------



## zipflip

> Zip, I post a bunch of photos in the
> "Your photograpy" thread, in case you want to see more


 sweet! i'll have to keep eye open for em all.  i use to keep up wit the thread a while back but lost it in my subscriptions list and kept missin it all the time but i am now subscribed again.
  thanks .


----------



## tcbud

1.  Pot of Gold, have moved them abit so they have more room.
2.  LST Flo
3.  NorthernLights, these seem to be growing fastest now.
4.  LST Flo, her stem looks so twisted.
5.  Both Blueberry, got rid of one of the LST in that pot.
6.  Afgoo, seems I am seeing some whorling of new leaves and the calix's seem to be stretching on the stem, getting farther apart, a sure sign of revedging.
7-8  Hoppers that will be eating no more pistles.  They seem to really like the pistles, they give them a hair cut, munch off the tops of the buds.  I wonder if they are getting high. I killed four this morning, I will not be cleaning them and eating them.


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *tc* :aok:


----------



## tcbud

I am gonna stay in my thread from now on.  I dont know what came over me last week, postin' all over the place, taking on subjects I have no place taking on.  I am pretty dang sure it isnt PMS.  If you are reading this, I apologise for my posts in racoon threads and anywhere else I may have gotten out of line and offended anyone.  But it is too late for that now, for one.  I wont swear or call names again, I promise.


----------



## pcduck

:confused2::confused2:


----------



## zipflip

the girls lookin mighty fine TC... :hubba:


> 6. Afgoo, seems I am seeing some whorling of new leaves


 hmmmm... i wonder wats up wit all the girls turnin whorled this year..?
  seen quite few around on here an on few other forums on the net as well...
 its somethin in the air i think LOL


----------



## tcbud

Zip, those girls flowered way too early, they should have waited till the first part of August.  But they went thru a cool and pretty dark June.  With the weather, such a lot of clouds, there were days that seemed shortened.  That is the best explaination I can come up with.  They are now in the midst of revedging.  I can see the stem growth between the calix now.  The new leaves get twisted a bit before it starts throwing the "ideal" five finger'd leaves.  Hopefully they will put on some more growth and flower out without going hermi.  I have revedged three times now counting this summer.  Always with clones.  I am about convinced to go with seeds.  The tallest plants in the garden are from seeds.  They are starting to fill in nicely.


----------



## BBFan

tcbud said:
			
		

> I am gonna stay in my thread from now on. I dont know what came over me last week, postin' all over the place, taking on subjects I have no place taking on. I am pretty dang sure it isnt PMS. If you are reading this, I apologise for my posts in racoon threads and anywhere else I may have gotten out of line and offended anyone. But it is too late for that now, for one. I wont swear or call names again, I promise.


 
Well TC, I for one always appreciate your insight and perspective.  I always enjoy reading whatever it is you have to say.  And always enjoy looking at your grows.
BBfan


----------



## tcbud

Measured the largest Blueberry last evening when I got home.  She is standing tall at 7foot 2inches!  Her partner Flo is 7 even.
Thanks for the nice words BB, I just felt bad about that poor woman with her "animal rights" posts.  She seemed to be very unhappy, her name fit her reall well.  Thanks again, it is nice to hear someone appreciates my words.


----------



## zipflip

so how was the trip?
 7'2" wow. thats taller than me lol.
  aint never been face to face wit a mj plant taller than me before.
  one day i will .  1 day!!


----------



## tcbud

Just a short trip over to Reno.  The drive was beautiful but long.  With the roads being worked on, I think it took about an hour longer than normal.  Not a big deal, as road work is the "bread and butter" at our house. I saw a lake with water in it that is usually dry this time of year, suprised the heck out of me, as we are in a drought here.  I forgot the big chip for my camera, and was only able to take a few pics, as the card was full that was with my camera, and well.....I never get around to reading all the way thru manuals.  
Anyway....
Seeing the Daughter is always a pleasure, and her partner too.  We gambled, swam, excersised, and ate bunches.  Two days of that is bout all this ol' lady can stand.  Driving home, there was a fire at Red Rock, kinda smokey and since last summer, it feels almost like I get a panic attack seeing smoke like that.  Driving into it, I almost took an alternitive route, that would have added two hours to the trip.  I drove into the cloud, and was peasantly suprised it was not near as big as I thot it would be.
Didnt win a fortune, but didnt spend one either, and that is the bottom line, I guess.  No, the real bottom line is we had fun.


----------



## zipflip

dang another fire?
 cool dog


----------



## BBFan

tcbud said:
			
		

> Measured the largest Blueberry last evening when I got home. She is standing tall at 7foot 2inches! Her partner Flo is 7 even.
> Thanks for the nice words BB, I just felt bad about that poor woman with her "animal rights" posts. She seemed to be very unhappy, her name fit her reall well. Thanks again, it is nice to hear someone appreciates my words.


 
Holy cow!  7' tall????  That's mighty tall for an indica!  Even the blueberry I've grown outdoors have never gotten that big.  That sounds like a fantasy for me, after all, I am the BB(Blueberry)Fan!

As far has the other thing, we all have an opinion, and we're all right!


----------



## tcbud

I always thot BB stood for BigBud, never thot of Blueberry, and here I am growin' it.  I agree about the plant not doing the indica thing. It is amazing the heck out of me.  I thot she would be a bushy lil girl.  Not a tall Amazon.

Okay, Ima loaded.
The dog is Mr. Weenie, featured in "Mr. Weenie goes to SanFrancisco" as seen on the "Your phography" thread here at MP.  Also, see him in "Open Season" and "Open Season II".  He is the best kinda dog.  No Doggie treats and no Doggie tricks.  He dreams of going to Burning Man.  He spent most of the Reno trip on the Ice Maker in the room.  I did think to take him to the pool, but alas, No Dogs Allowed.
Yep, everywhere you go, FireSeason.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

BBFan said:
			
		

> Well TC, I for one always appreciate your insight and perspective. I always enjoy reading whatever it is you have to say. And always enjoy looking at your grows.
> BBfan


I agree and I'm jeleous of you lucky westerners  I love the rockies.


----------



## tcbud

I think the mountains here are at the foot of the "Cascades".  Way west of the Rockies, West of the Serria, South West of Shasta.  I got me some Alps round here somewhere.....


----------



## tcbud

ostpicsworthless: 

Guess I best get out and take some more pictures....this evening.....107f out there right now....bet those girls are droopin'.


----------



## tcbud

Just before the sun will hit the garden, 8:30 approximately.

1.  Full shot from the gate
2.  NorthernLights
3.  Pot of Gold, they look to be thinking of flowering, lots of hairy pre-flowers.
4.  Afgoo all in flower, they are getting bloom nutes now along with vedge nutes, I am as confused as they seem to be.
5.  Grandaddy Purple
6.  2 blueberry, one is LST
7.  LST Flo, I have discontinued to tie her down, she can grow her tops now.  Her tallest top, seems to have a problem, looks all wilted this morning.

The girls are still getting Big Bloom by FF, and Alaskan Fish Emulsion.  I think they stuff all the fish guts into a big blender and whip them up.  The smell reminds me of working the slime line on a fish processor MV Ocean Champion, back in the 70's.  I graded salmon that smelled better. 
I am overall happy with the garden.  The tallest measured in at 7'2", I think, last time we measured her.  

I am just very unhappy with the state of my body's health.  I am not sure yet, as the lab tests are not back, but I think the Hep C has come back to visit.  I took the treatment ten years ago, and went into remission, now it comes back possibly.  I am gonna beat it back to remission again.  If that is what it is that is going on.  It kinda pours over into my over all outlook on what is going on around me.


----------



## zipflip

i so wanna be locked up like a monkey in that cage :hubba: lol
  looks nice an neat too!!  
 one these days im a move me out into the sticks whre i can grow out my back door without fear and in peace... or ya med(legal?)
  either way thats my dream in life as of last couple years is to be in any situation where i can grow in my back yard without fear and in peace....


----------



## tcbud

Zip,
Yep I am a med grow (growing for a couple recomendatins this year).  I highly recomend it.  Never breathed so easy as when I got the recomendation.  *used to grow one plant a year, and was nervous*  We are looking at retirement in two seasons after this one, and will prolly do a serious indoor operation along with the summer outdoor.  I am gonna try another small indoor this winter.  It is pretty hot out in that cage today, 108f an hour or so ago.  You can stay out there or come in here, where I got the cooler gooing and hit this bong....lol.  I am bout bonged out.


----------



## 420benny

Looking good TC! I thought I was hot here, at 95.
zip, it is a real treat to stand among the tall girls. You too will get to experience it sometime. If it ever gets legal here, you are invited to come stand with me.


----------



## zipflip

> It is pretty hot out in that cage today, 108f an hour or so ago. You can stay out there or come in here, where I got the cooler gooing and hit this bong....lol. I am bout bonged out.


  can i sleep in the cage wit them tho :hubba:  if i could i'd put a bed in my grow room an sleep in there. lol  i so love the way mj smells growing even more than when its jarred or bagged up.  idk its just somethin bout it. lol


benny





> zip, it is a real treat to stand among the tall girls. You too will get to experience it sometime


 only way i'll exp it ever is if i move out the state im in. cuz i highly doubt it'l change here in my time anyway. we'll prolly be the last to legalize even for medicinal imo. lol
  thanks for the invitation ya both!!!
  last year on my outdoor which was my first grow ever i had big tall gorgeous plants but most were sativa and never finished even close inn time before the freeze of the year but it was still a blast growin them an seein em all big an beutiful. not like the lil mini mj i grow indoors lol.   
 i do got a few outside tho i laid out wit some good organic mix soil wit ammendments etc. an we been gettin rain like every 3 days average but this a month ago bout now an i aint been back out to se em.  im kinda doin a mother nature thing there. se wat she'll do wit em.


----------



## tcbud

Wow Zip, how can you leave them for so long.  Mother Nature must be careing for them very nicely tho.  Many in my area plant near streams, and leave them all season.  I also love the smell of them when green and not budding, I can catch a whif of it now and then inside when the wind is blowing toward the cooler just right.
Benny, my daughter caught a picture of me holding my arms in the "touchdown" position last year among all the girls in full blown bud, my smile is as wide as my arms.  I keep moving them around abit here and there, trying to give them a bit more room to spread out.  Bet you do the same....? 

Yesterday, when the husband came home bout seven p.m. he askes me when I was in the garden last.  I told him when I took pictures about eight a.m.  He tells me I left the door open on the garden and all the plants have been eaten by deer!  I race to the window, and see the door closed and my girls safe.  WOW, his story effected me so much, I dreamed they got eaten by two deer!  I chased the deer out and there was NOTHING left but stems.  Then to my suprise, Micheal Jackson and someone else materialized and had been photographing the whole thing.  I lit into them yelling at them, for not chasing out the deer.  Way weird dream.  Micheal Jackson? oh my I musta smoked way to much yesterday.  I remember the panic just like it was yesterday......I guess it was with the husband scareing me like that.  He is such a kidder......


----------



## 420benny

Howdy! TC, I do move mine around a bit , but not the biggest 5.They are too heavy. I just finished my last stealth fence and I got to spread the girls out farther apart and they like it. I was being lazy about the fence and almost got caught by a 10 year old neighbor girl. She climbed the fence between our properties and came over to see if any of my grand kids were around. She walked right by the only opening where you could see anything if you were looking for it. Not anymore, I fixed that-finally.


----------



## tcbud

The smart pots and the big pots along the back wall, I dont move, it is just the girls that are in the 15 gallon pots I move.  Usually see some root growth where the holes meet the dirt below them on some.  I sure want to grow right in the earth, someday....
Some of them I just spin, to the garden is south face, so they like a bit of a spin.  I have more in there this year, than I ever had, it is gettin' crowded.

Good work on fixin' that fence, lucky you with the grand kids....


----------



## tcbud

Last evening, 7pm, while it was a smokin' 100f out, we fed the Pot of Gold, the Open Sesame by FF.  One Gallon to each of the three girls.  They look to be making the change to flowering.  I also got out the Cha Ching by FF and gave a full dose to the Afgoo ladies, they have been getting organic nutes of another brand.  Everyone else who are still vedging got the full dose of Grow Big also by FF.

NOTE HERE
July 23, 2009, the Pot of Gold are starting to flower.
The Afgoo have been flowering about four weeks.
Get out the molassas tc, lets sweetin these gooey girls up.


----------



## zipflip

> The Afgoo have been flowering about four weeks.
> Get out the molassas tc, lets sweetin these gooey girls up.


 i just found sum molasses in my cupboard lurkin way on top in bak while cleanin then. its brer rebbit unsulfured molasses, so i too just started usin it for the first time ever i my life.
  so do you personally notice a diff usin the molasses TC?

i cant wait to see sum bud shots TC!!!


----------



## tcbud

I used the mollassas last year, it was my first time using it.  I have seen pictures of the results, says it makes the bud 25% bigger.  I had some nice size buds last year, but I dont know if they were bigger or not.  I prolly didnt use enough, I only used it once a week.

Thanks for looking in guys.:ciao: 

I got buds on the Afgoo, I could post a couple pics...
okay, what is going on now? Manage Attachments wont open for me.


----------



## tcbud

It opened this time...hummmm?

These two I took five days ago.  They dont seem to be wanting to fully revedge.  The closer we get to the first of August, the less I want them to revedge.  But, from what I let revedge last year, that bud was way good.  Really big and thick buds.

You can see on pic two the leaves curling from trying to revedge.  It smells so good.  These are the plants that have convinced me to make some hash this fall.  If you can...see the trichs way down on the lower leaves?


----------



## tcbud

111f degrees yesterday on the porch in the shade.  The tallest plants were wilting in the hot sun.  Watered them and they perked up.  They perked up even more when the thunderheads rolling over dropped the outside temps down to high 90's.

I am now feeding the 
Afgoo, ChaChing in half doses every five days,
Pot of Gold and GDP Open Sesame half dose every five days,
Blueberry, NorthernLights and Flo, Grow Big, half doses every five days.

I am gonna call the *Pot of Gold going into flower July 23*, pretty much one month after the Afgoo.  The *GDP* now look to be going into flower too *July 27*, along with one *NorthernLights, July 28*.

Flushing two days after feeding.  With these HOT temps, I am watering every evening.  Also, five minutes every twelve hours on the drip system.  The Tallest Blueberry I have covered the black pot with a white cover.  I will have to tie her up soon as she starts to flower, also the other two tall girls.


----------



## tcbud

1. Garden
2. Back row
3. Pot of Gold going into flower
4. Pot of Gold going into flower
5. Afgoo with flash
6. Afgoo with flash


----------



## tcbud

1. A early morning visitor to the garden
2. Some of the longest preflower hairs I have ever seen, on the blueberry.
3. An Afgoo kola for Zipflip. I am expecting these main kola's to be as big around as my forearm, at the least.


----------



## zipflip

> I used the mollassas last year, it was my first time using it. I have seen pictures of the results, says it makes the bud 25% bigger. I had some nice size buds last year, but I dont know if they were bigger or not. I prolly didnt use enough, I only used it once a week


 i been hittin all the girls in veg an flower each time wit it since..  no idea if it makin a diff either really. i guess i should leave one or two without , but that means mixin seperate nute mixes for just that one all the time. and thats the worst PIta i have ever encountered in growin so far. and thats adjusting ph of mixes/water. LOL an i got plants/clones in pretty much every stage of growth requiring a diff mix . prolly 3-4 in each stage. i got lil too carried away an gung ho when i found out i could clone successfully. lol
  but i'll manage.  my goal is that between wat i get off my few girls i got outside sumwhere and my next batch just ready for 12/12 to have enough to take a break even if its for 2weeks an just take a vacation sumwhere an not have to worry bout leavin plants unatended.
  when i leve home it feels like i just left my kids home alone sleeping LOL
 anyone else feel like this ever 


> 111f degrees yesterday on the porch in the shade


  wow. i aint felt 100 here yet this year. came close few days but never topped 93 yet. pretty good for these parts anyways :hubba:


> I have covered the black pot with a white cover.


 i noticed that when i put all my bonzais when i had all 4, outside fore few days tehre for coupel hrs each time that they pots got hotter than  hek. never really believed that the color around ya roots made any diff as far as teh heat part etc...


> 3. An Afgoo kola for Zipflip. I am expecting these main kola's to be as big around as my forearm, at the least.


 excuse me!!  could ya please help me pik my jaw up :hubba:  
 wow TC. i absolutely cannot wait to see these beuties in they prime...
  wat strain are in the back row again?(the tallest ones)  blueberry right?
 i didg the wjole purple stem thing goin on...
  all my clones as well as they mom i revegged did the same thing all thru til the end. my lower stem was twisted from LST and it literally looked like a purple/green candycane i thought LOL.
  but according to my buddy who give me the seeds said they was form Northern lights. he wasnt sure wat cross  but it was NL cross wit something like hashberry(?) :huh: i think he said.
  either way shes an unknown strain in my book really. i mean ive smoked sum crazy stuff before that sum people gave it a name taht inever herd of b4 an still havent. gotta wonder how many are made up...  :confused2:
  whoa . sorry for the novel TC. got good buzz on righ now LOL
heres 1 for you!! :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *tc*...I decided to wonder out side the BHC..and come take a look see:rofl:  Your garden looks great...*Hubby *give ya a ride on Bike yet?  we been getting 100f here  yesturday and today  and looks to carry threw saturday..I dont like it..The Girls sure are loving it...I too Flush  everyday  with my containers in this heat..My massbucket  was wilted yesturday  and i had water the day b4..but  this heat  dries the soil fast..and the black pots are even hotter..maybe why you get the roots outta holes  when spinning...I love the purple in the viens  of the plant  with the longest prehairs youve seen...love to see her when Harvest comes..okay  I been away from club long enough..take care and be safe Girl:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

*Zip,* I agree bout leaving the girls, worse than leaving the real kid home alone.  That is the biggest negitive to growing indoor for me.  I have the room, I could get the lights (I have the t5's for vedge), but.....leaving them is the thing.  In the winter, we get a hair and leave at the drop of a hat.  No dogs, no kids, can travel.  I tried one last winter, got the timer going, and was only able to leave for three days between watering, I think maybe we were gone four once, and I was worried the whole time. ..lol.  I dont have water downstairs cept at the washer, it would not be a big deal to put in a sink, then a timer for water.  I admire those with indoor grows, it takes more precise care too.  I was thinking on that this morning as I looked at grass hopper damage to fan leaves.

As for you, *4u*, you hit the nerve:fid: .  I sit here alone, I guess I forgot to say, as soon as we got the bike home yesterday, the husband got called back to work.  Bye-bye, within an hour, he was gone, :cry:  .  This weekend is his Birthday, and well......(insert my silly smile), it is gonna be real nice to ride with him on his birthday.  And speaking of flushing, bout 20 on the hour and Im heading out to flush the girls.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: it up guys, thanks for stopin' in and talking to me. G'night.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Bummer about Hubby...tell him Happy BDay  from the BHC okay..


----------



## pcduck

:yeahthat:


----------



## tcbud

Flo 

Original Flo is a Sativa/Indica cross (60% Sativa, 40% Indica) with very Sativa phenotypic characteristics that also matures very early. The large, tight, spear shaped buds are made up of small, densely packed *purple* calyxes. The plants are taller and like to branch out. Indoors the buds are fully mature by the end of their sixth week. Outdoors the plant is a super producer when multi-harvested over a period of time. The first buds are ripe around the third week of September. About every ten days after that, new buds form and can be harvested through the end of November, if the plant can be kept alive that long. Therefore, "Flo" is ideal for greenhouse production. The motivational "high" produced by the "Flo" is quite unique, the flavor is like Nepalese Temple Hash. A most pleasant and enjoyable experience. Specifications: ~ Flower: 6-7 weeks ~ *Harvest: 3rd or 4th week of Sept*. 

This from the sticky list here on strains.
Flo looks almost (the fan leaves are bigger, and here I said no more Purple plants for me, lol.) like the blueberry.  Yet the blueberry is sposed to be an indica dom.

I am going to continue looking thru the sicky on strains and post the info on all of them.  I am working up my calender, so I can really start watching those trichs at the eight week mark.


----------



## HydroManiac

I would sure love to be barried under a forrest of those plants :hubba:


----------



## tcbud

This is one of the Afgoo's parents.

*Afghani* 

A pure variety, never hybridized, imported from Afghanistan, grown in Holland. Very broad leaves, 100% Indica. Heavy buds with lots of resin. Some plants turn purple at harvest time. Rather high flower to leaf ratio. Aroma and flavor are heavy, almost medicinal. Very strong, physical, practically narcotic high. Average yields. Specifications: ~ *Flower: 8-9 weeks* 

I am looking these up, as I bought clones and will be needing the flower times.  Anyone want to hazard a guess as to what the ooooo stands for?  Gooey from looking at the buds.  Maybe Afgani became Afgoo here in the states? 

*Blueberry* 

Blueberry is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970's. A large producer under optimum conditions. A dense and stout plant with red, purple and finally blue hues that usually cure to a lavender blue. The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It produces a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. " Blueberry" has a long shelf life and stores well over a long period of time. Specifications: ~ *Flowering: 45-55 days* ~ Height: 70-100 cm


----------



## tcbud

*Northern Lights *

A pure Indica, won the Cannabis Cup in '88, '89, '90. Much used for cross breeding for it's strong and big buds. Famous throughout the world, everyone has heard of N.L. Sweet taste and very potent stone. Specifications: ~* Flower: 7-8 weeks *

I grew this two seasons ago, this may become a "must have" plant if these work out like that season.  One of my faves, I think I still may have a pinch of this left.


----------



## Locked

Looking amazing tc....I wish I cld grow outdoors...I know I wld just love it... I already do with the things me and the wifey already grow out there...my state is lame though and grapes, pumpkin, strawberries and snap peas are I can grow outdoors without facing serious jail time...keep up the great work


----------



## UKgirl420

*:yay: looking great eace:*


----------



## Trafic

That must be one heck of a great garden to come home to.  Awesome looking plants and setup.:tokie:


----------



## BBFan

Hey TC!
Looking great!  I'm an indoor grower and I here you about leaving them to get a way for a few days.  My son recently moved back in with us, so he's around to help out if we sneak away- he's the one that got me back into this hobby anyway, so he should help out  .
Wish hubby a happy bday from us here at MP.


----------



## tcbud

I am kinda here for the duration *BB*, I can leave for a day, possibly a couple, but......I got girls that have swollen trichs, and well, dont want to leave them in that condition for very long.....My daughter does tell me that she will come up and "sit" them, but since the husband is still working, we wont be taking any spur of the moment trips.  Hopefully we will be heading out on that bike soon tho today.  He is still happily snoozing, I guess he is happy, I hear snores.
Thanks for comming by and checking up on them.


----------



## tcbud

Will be calling *8/2 for first day of flower for the GDP*, as both are now in early flower.
One NL looks to be starting flower.

1.  NothernLights, Plant #3 is flowering
2.  Pot of Gold
3.  My attempt at LST, Flo
4.  GDP
5.  Tall Flo, mother of LST Flo
6.  Afgoo, just starting to notice pistles turning brown

The BlueBerry has only put on two inches since last I measured her.  Her clone is really getting bigger.  The LST clone of Flo is growing fastest I think.  All are getting nutes every five/six days.  All got a dose of GrowBig at about .25 strength for the plants showing flower along with Cha Ching (afgoo) and Open Sesame (POG,GDP), the BB and Flo GrowBig.
This next week, or so, *should* see all turning to flower.  I myself have just started to notice the days getting shorter.

Thanks for lookin' in.


----------



## kalikisu

These pics need to be in a textbook. Great growing!


----------



## tcbud

Well thank you.
MJ 101 is down the hall.
It is all the Plants, they just grow and grow, and I hope I am treating them right.


----------



## zipflip

teh ladies lookin great TC.
  i really like the purple one most. :hubba:


----------



## tcbud

We put a top dressing on all of the ladies.  Had some nice potting mix left from the spring start.  So, we put about two inches over the top of the girls soil.  We had lots of roots showing and it seemed like the thing to do.  I forgot to add that in the last post.

1.  Afgoo, about 4 weeks in flower, they are looking good, loosing some leaf to yellowing.  They got a quarter dose of Grow Big with their ChaChing yesterday.

2.  This picture shows the damage a cricket did to the afgoo bud.  A few weeks ago, almost every bud on two plants were shaved off by those little buggers, Crickets and Grasshoppers.  The one who did this, I chased down the plant till it met it's doom.


----------



## Locked

You hve a beautiful garden tc...death to crickets and grasshoppers...and anything else that noms on your plants...


----------



## 420benny

Howdy TC! Looking good. I, too added top dressing to a couple of mine this week. Big Bang was showing her roots, as well.


----------



## pcduck

yeah those pesky vermin. I never realized how much damage they can do until this years outdoor. I always grew high off of natural ground level and never had the vermin like I got this year eating my girls.

Nice garden *tc*


----------



## jao33333

tcbud said:
			
		

> We put a top dressing on all of the ladies. Had some nice potting mix left from the spring start. So, we put about two inches over the top of the girls soil. We had lots of roots showing and it seemed like the thing to do. I forgot to add that in the last post.
> 
> 1. Afgoo, about 4 weeks in flower, they are looking good, loosing some leaf to yellowing. They got a quarter dose of Grow Big with their ChaChing yesterday.
> 
> 2. This picture shows the damage a cricket did to the afgoo bud. A few weeks ago, almost every bud on two plants were shaved off by those little buggers, Crickets and Grasshoppers. The one who did this, I chased down the plant till it met it's doom.


 BEAUTIFUL GIRLS !!! i I sympathize with ya Tcbud I included a pic of  one of my Norther Lights that was radded by Grasshoppers Them B----. After trying my own concussions. I was recommended Sevin By Garden Tech.


----------



## tcbud

lookin' good Jao...except the chewed on parts.

Dang the thunder is rollin' round these Mountains.  Sure hope it dont get too close.

I hate the thot of water raining down on those pretty Afgoo ladies in the garden.  Sposed to rain tomorrow too.  Got Dark awful early today due to the clouds.  Will speed those little darlings up to flower....


----------



## tcbud

1.  Tallest Blueberry
2.  Blueberry clone
3.  LST Flo, she is Shooting UP
4.  Early flower NorthernLights

Looks like all the girls are trying to get IN the flower mode.  Two of the NL are "in", and the Tall Flo looks like she is "in".  I think the next few days will have them all "in" flower.
So says the Queen of the Garden Department.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

*Looks awesome TC! I think that Blueberry sky might be my new background*


----------



## tcbud

I put the flash on to get some nice shots of the afgoo, and it wouldnt work, too much light.  Left it on, and as soon as I clicked that one pointed at the sky.....it flashes...cool under light.  I liked it too.
Thanks for stopin' in, and

Congratulations on the BPOM.


----------



## zipflip

wow TC them some dark purple stems on her  
i hope the two i got outside get as deep purple .... :hubba:


----------



## tcbud

The Afgoo ladies are now 6.5 week in flower.  I have just started seeing a few pistles going brown.  They have gotten real wet this last couple days.

Just want to make a note here to self.  I keep notes in a calendar/journal too.

*Afgoo 7 weeks 8/10*


----------



## zipflip

> I keep notes in a calendar/journal too.


 LOL ijust recently started doin the same thing. it helps to have a back log of everythin sometimes. especially when liek me, i got 1 plant in this stage and three in that one and few in other etc etc.. and all require diff times between waterings too. :hairpull: they all catchiin up to each other tho now finally lol



> They have gotten real wet this last couple days.


 no signs or presence of mold or nothin i hope...


----------



## tcbud

Keepin' my fingers crossed......bout the mold stuff.  Will be watching them close.  I just hope they dry out before it gets really warm again.


----------



## tcbud

Cherry Bomb (Almighty) Lionheart X Sage
Cherry Bomb #2 (Prairiefire) M-80 Cherry Bomb from Northern California X Cherry Bomb from Southern

The above is from the "small" strain list here.

I may have a Cherry Bomb comming soon.  Little late, but as they say, better late than never.  Anyone ever grow this?
thanks.


----------



## zipflip

i havent but it sounds like its good tho :hubba:


----------



## tcbud

First three pictures are a odd thing.  Last evening, I noticed this.  The plant looks great except this one lower branch.  I inspected the area, down to the stalk.  It is the first stalk on the plant, and as you can see the growth is wilted right up to the stalk.  I can see no damage, beyond the wilt.  The branch is connected well to the stalk.  I thot I might have hit it when walking by and tore it, but no.  On an upnote, I took these pics an while ago, and it seems to look better on the terminal ends

4.  striped green and purple stalk on the Blueberry clone.
5.  Grasshopper breakfast
6.  public enemy #1

I did not let him get away this morning.  I have a spot that I put the dead bodies.  They disapear, the lizards or the frogs are getting them I think.


----------



## tcbud

*High Noon in the Cage*
All Afgoo
(day 46)
:fid:  ​


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> I did not let him get away this morning.  I have a spot that I put the dead bodies.  They disapear, the lizards or the frogs are getting them I think.



LOL...tc you sound like a Mafia hit man....Thanks for chiming in on my journal..I came over to see what the outdoor enemy looks like... I am glad I do not hve to deal with all the outdoor PIA's...I don't like bugs to begin with...if they messed with my plants I wld like them even less...keep up the good fight......


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN

afgoo i was smoking some of that 4 months ago good stuff, great looking plants tcbud keep it up you inspire me to have an outdoor garden like that sometime...


----------



## tcbud

Driving in last night, the headlights pointed at one of the saddest looking Marijana Gardens in the World. The girls were in extreem wilt with hundreds of Yellow dead leaves hanging from them!  We got some water going and drenched them for the next hour or so.  Only one looked to be relativley hydrated.  I posted a branch of Northern Lights a few posts back, in extreem wilt, the whole garden looked this way.

Next morning the girls had *picked up a bunch* and the search for the culprit was on.  The water was in the on position at the spicket.  Turning the drip system on, and Nothing.  Turned it off agian, and back on.  Low and behold, the sprinklers came on.:confused2: Off, on, off, on, now I watch it and see if it turns on agian ontime.  Did replace the 9v battery, the old one was still good.
Again :confused2: 
It did rain while we were gone.  I have got hundreds of dead leaves on these plants.  Most of them had just or were just going into flower.  I calling all but two, the LST and the Tallest are now in flower.:aok: (I wonder how this crazy no water stress will affect the girls, and will these late flowering girls even have a chance to finish. )

1.  NorthernLights
2.  Pot of Gold
3.  GDP
4.  BlueBerry clone was the only one looking good.
5.  Afgoo, at 7.5 weeks, first check on trichs, some amber showing with mostly cloudy and few clear.
6.  Showcase branch of Flo, seen many times earlier in this thread.

Tallest BlueBerry is 8'5", in the "Tallest Plant" tread, 4U2smoke has her beat big time.  The Flo and other BlueBerry are within three inches or less of her.

*I am breathing a big sigh of relief*.  After another good watering tonight, the Afgoo will get their last dose of nutes tomorrow, and the others will be as on schedual.


----------



## 420benny

Howdy! Figured out that timer problem? That Afgoo looks scrumptious. I will watch for your report. I may want to try that. Wouldn't you jusst love to have a grasshopper tazer? LMAO Get 'em girl!!


----------



## tcbud

Thanks for stopping in Benny.  Afgoo is one of the husbands favorite strians, along with the NorthernLights.  I made it a point to try and get both this year.  I am tempted to take a taste from plant #3, as she is showing the most amber of the group.

I am wondering now if it is the well to blame for the no water, but dang, how the heck could that be?  I had the timer set for twice a day, five minutes, and no one was here using water.  Yesterday, after washing a few loads of clothes, a few hours later I watered by hand, no timer.  I noticed the water preasure was down, no biggy.  After I come into the house, and run some water from the tap and no preasure. The tap is  putting out maybe a quarter of normal amount of water.  I figure the five minutes twice a day should not run down the well that bad, so again......
I wonder what it going on.  Solution is hand watering, and doing the things with water in the house ten hours before or after watering.  I have not had well problems due to drought since the late eighties.  Still trying to figure this out.


----------



## pcduck

Maybe a leak and pump is pumping more than it should?


----------



## tcbud

pcduck said:
			
		

> Maybe a leak and pump is pumping more than it should?


 
The pump in the well are you refering to?  Please clarify that for me....there isnt a pump in the watering system, right???


----------



## pcduck

if there is a leak from the pump/in well to your facet it will leak and keep cycling due to pressure loss. if the leak is in the water lines you should be able to find it without to much trouble water leaking in house or real damp spot outside. If it is the pump inside the well casing  you should be able to hear if the pump is cycling or water leaking


----------



## UKgirl420

*great pics TC *


----------



## 420benny

I really hope it's not your well. We barely make it till October some dry years with our water supply before the fall rains recharge the aquifer. Our clues include brown, or smelly water and less flow, then no flow.


----------



## tcbud

Way cool, the water is clear.  I am on a spring, kinda, so it will refill the well pretty clear.  I looked for leaks, and the preasure is good now up here.  Still scratching my head, no more drip system, me, I will be watering the girls exclusivly, if I have to pack water....and I dont think it will get that bad if I keep track of water use in the house.

Thanks UKgirl.


----------



## tcbud

After two days of using water here at the ranch......I watered the girls good last night with some nutes too.  I then find the water pump being really noisy after the watering plants.  I go down there (corner of the house outside) and find the pump (not really the pump, but the stuff that is on the house next to the tank, not sure what it is, reostat?) running like crazy, and loud, so I turned it off at the circut breakers.  It wasnt bringing any water up cause I had none comming from the faucets.  Went down there again this morning and turned it back on and checked to see if there was water....nadda.  Call to the plumber is in order, and I am gonna be packing water it looks like.  Wonder how long this will take and how much it is gonna cost to get this fixed.  Dang, Dang, Dang.    This water system has run like a charm for twenty years.....never a hitch as long as it had electricity to it.....I am sure we got our moneys worth from it.  Funny thing....the Garbage Disposal Unit went out last week too....shor hope the septic system is still happy!


----------



## zipflip

not to jinx ya tc but they say that thigs usually hapen in 3's. 
  haulin water is a pita i know. an i only do like 10-20 gallons every week or two at most. lol
  are you talkin ya whole house that has no water runnin now too?


----------



## tcbud

Yep, whole house...wo is me....Im gonna have to shower at a friends..and no cooler till late evening....lol.....Least I have two rigs to drive..tho one has been in the shop....maybe I should look into getting it out....dang....wish I had me a teen ager in the house to haul water for me.....
Thanks for lookin in Zip, and I cant count as high as three today.....I got some running round to do in town...and got to get out of here and start my calling to plumber....
More of the Saga of the Sad Pump later....


----------



## zipflip

well best of luk to ya wit the whole plumbin ordeal. and hope ya day ends wit somethin good tc.



> wish I had me a teen ager in the house to haul water for me.....


  im no teenager but i can act an pretend. but hey another advantage to lettin me live in ya cage :hubba: i'd agree to haul water too for ya. LOL


----------



## tcbud

You are too funny Zip, get in the car and head out if you want, once you get to California, go north, I will meet you down by the highway,......I just heard it is sposed to get up to 105 today.....lol....lets call that three....K?

I did talk to the plumber, he has some calls out this way this morning....(jumping for joy here)....I feel so lucky, he should be here by ten A.M.!!!  I got my check book ready...and a credit card in case he needs one....think I should roll him a Joint too?


----------



## painterdude

TC.....don't get him too stoned before he can figure out what's wrong with your system.....personally I always liked using a hose with a good nozzle so as to not blast my expensive dirt out of the pots

I used to Water Witch near Nevada City and surrounding areas.....big oaks always showed you where DEEP water veins were and the MADRONES would show you more shallow water.....do your neighbors have wells?....or spring systems like yours?

Oh, plumbers around here get $100 an hour AND charge you when they leave their dumpy offices..............pee-dude


----------



## pcduck

Bummer on the pump. This repair should not take long if it is just the pump. Just remove one and replace with a new one. Now the cost well that all depends on what you want. But hopefully he will have a spare pump on the truck


----------



## tcbud

Okay....*I have water, for now*.  Seems it will be the "thing" on the side of the building.  He jury rigged it so I have water for now.  He kept mumbling bout so and so who put this in...I guess he has run across this guys work before (from the 70's, lol, but dang it sure lasted huh?).  He walked all over the place looking for a "well cap", no luck (I kept telling him the realitor said the corner of the house, as where he was looking was no way on the property or no way was a road there when the house was built).  So he dug a hole there next to the house, and is following the line out.....then decides it is not the pump it's self, but the box thing.  As the amps for the small pump are correct, he is also saying he does not think it is that deep.  He was thinking it was a broken pipe, before I ran some water in the house, the pump filled the tank, and the reostat thing worked, so......the wall.....replacement of this six by six by two item will be $200 for the unit, $60 for the initial house call, and.......what ever it takes timewise to replace it.  But *I have water this very instant*, not using it, but it is in the pipes.  I am sposed to listen everytime I use the water, and If I Hear *That Noise *Again, I turn it off at the breaker.  Yip Yip Yippeee...
Nice to see you Painter, I got a cousin that "water witched" the well on the property next to me.  There *is* an Oak right above where I thot my well would be...., thanks for stopin in guys.  Whew....  It is nice to be able to talk to someone when things like this arise and when things go good too...even if I am sitting here alone, in the midst of nowhere, I know You All are out there.....


----------



## zipflip

well good to hear ya water runnin now. i'd hate to be round you not showerin after few days LOL  jk.

whenever i call any sort repair person wether electric, plumbing etc..  they all always complain bout the prior work done to the house. lol  my house is an old one and has stood up all its guts an all for quite some time now too.


----------



## Locked

Good to hear tc...glad you hve water once again...it's easy to take such a basic thing for granted...


----------



## Smot_poker

i couldn't survive without a shower.... i have dreads, so showers are a must so that i don't start smelling like the stereotypical dirty hippy. 

hopefully this guy isn't just being a d-bag and wandering around trying different shizz just to get payed more... there are definitely people in the world who would do that in this world.


----------



## 420benny

sp, we had the same problem. I really doubt it's a scam. Those old boxes weren't electronic. The points in relays go bad and they are, well... OLD. The new stuff is electronic and works great.


----------



## painterdude

WAY TO GO TC....I bet you feel like flushing the toilet right now.....just for the hell of it.....why not.....enjoy the sound of wasted water on it's way to your septic system.....congratulations on what sounds like a 'NOT TOO STRESSFUL EPISODE WITH THE PLUMBER DUDE'

I talked to this landowner once who had FIVE dry wells dug and had to pay the driller for each one......and......when they finally hit water he was dumb enough to let this guy do all the plumbing.....and he had to replace the pump right after the warranty expired.....and bought the new pump from the same guy......some people never learn

Am happy for you TC.....and so are your baby girls.....and the biker dude....take care TC, pee-dude


----------



## tcbud

Well, deep subject, it is still MIA.  The water, that I was so nicely conserving, went out again.  I now beleive the pump in the well will need replaced.  BECAUSE the lady I spoke to, said sounds like he bypassed the safety cut off, and the pump will burn out with out it. Shoot, and cuss words all over the place. (I called to tell the plumber at the "shop" the guy broke the hose "bib?" while digging and to bring one when he comes, I am hoping this is the reason for no water now, due to a presure probem...now I am making up things in my mind.....wait wait for plumber.).......the plumber is one his way....just called, but anyhow...no use speculating if I was screwed without a kiss.....we will see if the whole enchalada gets fixed or not with the replacement part.  I asked him if they came any cheaper....lol...he sounded indignant and said if you want the husband  to, he can try to replace it (I will not be using this plumber agian, it is kinda early and he is helping me out, ah well, "you always get screwed in the drive thru" is a true saying, he has me over a barrel), my brother told me I should have called the other plumber.....dang, I didnt know there was another plumber in town.

Thanks for the kind thots guys....
Painter, after I found I had water, I was still conserving, as I didnt know how long the quick fix would last.  I flushed three times  before it went out again...lol and filled a gallon jug for later (this morning I am sure glad I did).  I had the husband put in tall toilets and they both flush the minimum amount. I conserve when I can....but then I am an American.  Water is not wasted here, much.

Benny, you mean it will be digital? is that electronic? cause this item looks like relays...yep. Screws with wires.

Still waiting for the guy to come and install unit....will post, hopefully joyous/wet news soon.  My girls didnt get watered yesterday, and I got to buy some five gallon containers if it is gonna be another day.


----------



## painterdude

Maybe we should treat this PLUMBER like we treat MALES.....kill 'em....what a nightmare and apparently the Plumber Gods were working elsewhere....

My motto has always been, 'Spend your hard earned dollars ONLY with people that you are ATTRACTED tooooooooooooo.....and.....you LIKE.....and TRUST'

I feel for you right now babe.....maybe the 'hubby' can straighten this idiot out.....pee-dude


----------



## tcbud

Painter...if I could spend money with people I was attracted/liked/trusted, my husband would still have all the money.  Sometimes a person just has to go on faith.  Bites you in the butt more times than not tho.

I have water now, not as much presure as I have been used to, but it seems to be getting better this afternoon (the presure).  I did imediatly water the girls as soon as he said I have water (just in case I loose it again).  This was a bona fide electriction that did the work, sub contracted by the plumber.  I guess instead of the plumber, I should have called an electriction.  I have water, but I bet I will have a heart attack when I get the bill.  I am a happy camper with the water, the cooler blowing gently behind me....life is good at the ranch once agian.  105f on the deck right now, a cool 75 in here.

Been looking into trimming small growth off the trunk and branches of one plant.  It is called "Chicken Legging".  I think the GDP#2 will be the test subject.  It is a bit smaller than GDP#1, but not by much.  This way I will have a controll subject of the same strain. I will get on that in the morning when I look for public enemy #1, Grasshopper, and taking dead leaves off the plants.

Shhh,.....dont tell the husband, I kipped a very small buddly off the Afgoo....got it drying for now.  I am so bad.  Today marks 8 weeks in flower for them.  The plan is to get the biggest couch lock affect we can out of these 4plants.


----------



## BBFan

tcbud said:
			
		

> I did imediatly water the girls as soon as he said I have water (just in case I loose it again).


 
Well, we can see where your priorities lie. 

Sorry you've been having trouble TC- hope it's resolved soon.

It's amazing how something we so often take for granted becomes so precious when it's taken away.



> Shhh,.....dont tell the husband, I kipped a very small buddly off the Afgoo....got it drying for now. I am so bad. Today marks 8 weeks in flower for them. The plan is to get the biggest couch lock affect we can out of these 4plants.


 
You're so bad!


----------



## Colorado Lady

Boy, do you need that afgoo bud now.  What a stressful ordeal.  Hope it fizzles down to a happy ending for you.  

The last time we had to replace our well pump was awful.  We started losing weight and feeling not right.  Then the pump blew out.  Seems we had an awful high population of mice that year.  The little buggers were climbing down the pump sisal rope for water and sisal to make a nest with.  When they pulled the stinking pump out of the well the rope had broke and fallen into the well, wrapped around the pump and blew it up.  Entwined in the rope were lots of dead mice. YICK  YUCK  YUCK  That was 18 years ago and my husband hasn't drank well water since.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   :watchplant:


----------



## tcbud

:watchplant: :bong: :aok:  :batman: is not here.

Hello 4u...and Colorado....:ciao: 

Me/plants got water now...nice cold mountain spring water.


----------



## tcbud

Taste test on the Affgoo, taken from bottom of the plant on the South side.
It needs to go longer......couple weeks at least, Weds. last was its 8 week mark.  Not many pistles have gone brown yet.  The effect of the two hits I had was very nice, I think this is gonna be a long lasting high, as the immature budley kept me buzzed for a couple hours.  The taste was hash like.
Update in the Pic Department later.


----------



## zipflip

> The taste was hash like


 my single strain girl i have that i chopped last  has the same hash like taste too. and I LOVE HER. i think i love her more than i did my ex wife teh day i married her LOL.

cant wait to see pix.


----------



## tcbud

zipflip said:
			
		

> my single strain girl i have that i chopped last has the same hash like taste too. and I LOVE HER. i think i love her more than i did my ex wife teh day i married her LOL.
> 
> cant wait to see pix.


 
LOL....I love all my girls more than the *ex* husband the day I married him Zip....heres some pics for you all.... , thank goodness cant say the same bout current husband, he is like a comfortable pair of shoes...never gonna throw him away... 

Funny thing, bout five this evening, the power went out... :rofl: tcbud shakes her head.....life is so fun.  Seems there is a fire somewhere in the county....or they are putting in a new relay station, and forgot to let us know bout a schedualed power outage....got all the candles out, the lantern *amazed it was charged*, planned on going to bed early and the lights come on bout the time the flash had to work in the garden.

I know..you aint even reading this, your ooogliing my girls. *tcbud twiddles thumbs while photos upload*  We gonna go in a odd fashion, starting with....

1-2 Afgoo eight weeks, 2 shows more pistles going brown.
3.   BlueBerry LST, a small lil plant, she shares a container with another tall BB.
4.   Flo, LST, she took a bad hit with lost leaves due to water shortage last week.
5.   Flo (showcase bud, will be seeing this one bud till we harvest, it is just at a perfect level on her to photograph.
6.  Flo, taken with flash, the tallest Flo, cool pic.
7.  NorthernLights
8.  NorthernLights budleys, almost 2 weeks approx.
9.  Edit, this is the Pot of Gold Plant, 4 weeks approximate

Overall, besides the dead leaves from the lack of water, the plants seem to be progressing well into their first month of flowering.  I am gonna be suprised as heck if the BB and Flo are going to have time to finish.


----------



## annscrib

hiya tc
those are some very pretty plants,, i just love the 1st two


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Sorry to hear about the water issues TC thats rough I know...on another note that afgoo looks awesome..I mean.. it all looks awesome but the afgoo looks wierd in a cool way Im baked Good growin' TC.


----------



## tcbud

Two more taken last night.

1. Pot of Gold, four weeks, putting on trichs nicely.
2. Grandaddy Purple

Thanks for stopin' in guys and gals.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Looking excellent Tc 

The Afgoo looks like she will be dried and cured before your other plants finish.

Flo looks gorgeous.

eace:


----------



## chris1974

I sure hope mine end up looking that good !   Nicely done tcbud, maybe you will be able to help me out with my GranDaddy purps ? This is my first time with them


----------



## Locked

They look beautiful tc....I love when they start packing on the trichs....sugar coated goodness I tell ya...mmmm


----------



## zipflip

> LOL....I love all my girls more than the ex husband the day I married him Zip....heres some pics for you all.... , thank goodness cant say the same bout current husband, he is like a comfortable pair of shoes...never gonna throw him away...
> 
> Funny thing, bout five this evening, the power went out...  tcbud shakes her head.....life is so fun. Seems there is a fire somewhere in the county....or they are putting in a new relay station, and forgot to let us know bout a schedualed power outage....got all the candles out, the lantern *amazed it was charged*, planned on going to bed early and the lights come on bout the time the flash had to work in the garden.
> 
> *I know..you aint even reading this*, your ooogliing my girls. *tcbud twiddles thumbs while photos upload*



i like to type an ramble TC but i also like to read   

now ya power huh?  i spose ya like "wat next..." huh  
  hey i'll cross my fingers for ya nothin else goes wrong K.  :48:


----------



## tcbud

1.  NorthernLights plant #2
2.  Pot of Gold
3.  Grandaddy Purple
4.  Flo from seed, second tallest in garden.
5.  Flo the "showcase" from the above Flo, amazed to see trichs already, she was last to start flower.
6.  Tallest, showing her top buds.
7.  The largest Afgoo plant
8.  Afgoo
9.  Afgoo shows more browning pistles every day.  Will be checking the color of her trichs this evening.


----------



## pcduck

looking real nice *tcbud*:aok:


----------



## Strawberry Cough

tcbud said:
			
		

> 1.  NorthernLights plant #2
> 2.  Pot of Gold
> 3.  Grandaddy Purple
> 4.  Flo from seed, second tallest in garden.
> 5.  Flo the "showcase" from the above Flo, amazed to see trichs already, she was last to start flower.
> 6.  Tallest, showing her top buds.
> 7.  The largest Afgoo plant
> 8.  Afgoo
> 9.  Afgoo shows more browning pistles every day.  Will be checking the color of her trichs this evening.



I would love to try Flo.


----------



## tcbud

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> I would love to try Flo.


 
Me too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:  :bong:




:ciao:    :aok:


----------



## IRISH

Hello Tc.  .

sorry i have'nt been here in some time. when i'm not busy with the many grows thats going on around here, well, my mind is wondering. trying to focus sometimes is a task...

very nice grow you have there. all these strains sound yummy. would love to try that pot 'o gold.

nothing wrong with sneaking a taste every now and then. . i won't tell.

yikes on the water situation. we went 2 months without water last winter. remember? i was hauling 50 gallons every 3-4 days from friends place. it got old quick. plus, me poor back was giving out. took awhile to get up the money for a new well. was i glad the day it was back on. took a hollywood shower.  ...

good luck on your harvest approaching Tc...Irish...


----------



## 420benny

Howdy TC! Your girls are looking great, really great! My old eyes tell me you will be happier if you wait on the afgoo. She looks close, but not quite there, to me. I sure know how you feel, though. My Mango takes my breath away every morning and she doesn't even have cloudy trichs yet! Let's both take several deep breaths and say " I can wait, I can wait...... Say, has it been cold at night there? I ask because it hit 41 night before last and that's a record here. Hopefully a fluke and not any indication of fall weather. Your garden is looking good. TTFN


----------



## zipflip

:48:  im a use this smiley or others similar instead of thanks button now on i think.
  they look marvelous TC.
  can i come tree huggin in ya yard. :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420

*Dam tc they are looking mighty fine ,,need me to help test them ???? 
i dont mind honestly *


----------



## tcbud

:48: :48: :48: equals
thank you thank you thank you.....
good idea *Zip*.

*Benny*, I agree, I looked at trichs last night.  I took samples from the tallest bud, looks like they are changing to amber.  Pretty cloudy there.  I am thinking of this weekend, taking just a top off the most mature one.  That was a bunch of amber I saw on one spot.

*Irish*, I was not relishing the thot of packing water, Yes, I do remember when you were packing all that water...wondered how you did it....it would have drove me crazy.

*Uk*, sure come on over, we will start testing as soon as I kipe another bud.....:bong2: , lets hit this Pot of Gold from last winter first.....

:ciao: 4u...... .

Thanks for stopping by everyone.....I do like the faster server, I am able to use this window to post from instead of the quick post more often.  Not seeing server busy is cool, tho yesterday I got a lot of "page can not be found".


----------



## zipflip

> lets hit this Pot of Gold from last winter first.....


 you have bud from a year ago? wow!  i got bud from like month ago. LOL
:48:


----------



## tcbud

I got some reefer left from the Pot of Gold that started this thread.  Zip, I harvested it this spring.  I cant smoke as much as I used too....lol...call me a senior citizen if you must.....after yesterday, I almost feel like one. 

Heres this morning puttering in the garden....

1.  NortherLights in the foreground.
2.  Grandaddy Purples
3.  Flo
4. - 6. Afgoo  

8.  Crickets - 2, me 1, spider 1.
9.  Grasshoppers - 2 me, 1 unconfirmed.


----------



## NorCalHal

Beautiful Garden tcbud! I love this time of year!
I am not a outdoor grower, and have never grown outdoors, but I enjoy seeing well taken care of plants that are HUGE.
Great Job!


----------



## tcbud

Thank You NCH, really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## pcduck

Looking sweet tcbud..I guess them grass hoppers didn't get them all.:laugh: BIU:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog

tc those are stunning!!


----------



## tcbud

Thank you,

I shot this lil guy in the garden yesterday too.  Seems this may be the culprit that eats the dead grasshoppers/crickets I leave in a certain spot.

:watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: and more :watchplant:.


----------



## maineharvest

Thats so cool TC.  I wish I had cool reptiles like that in my garden.


----------



## kalikisu

Little guy guarding the girls. Nice!


----------



## IRISH

wow. what a beautiful site in that first pic. sunny skies on the mountain. we've had four days of rain. seems to be letting up a bit, so i can drag my 'ol butt out to continue on some cover for my outdoor home plot.

was gifted some pipe with angles to try to build a green house type lean-to. it was made very well. someone cut the tubing at 45 degree angles, and welded 3 of these togeather, making up 4 corners. then there are 2 that look to be center angles. there are 14 poles ttl. lost yet? i am. maybe i should attempt this project not so high. .

^:rofl: ^ ...

at least your having a great grow this year. i remember all that ash, and soot you had last year. fire is devastating in so many ways.

how are you keeping the workers away from your women? . are they trusted friends? are they contracted? i would worry to death that they would be back like a thief in the night. ...

got a big dog you can tie up out there to make some racket? hope this won't be the case. i'm just a paranoid stoner, and i've had to learn new strategies after losing some plots to rippers. low life scum. 

those are certainly some tall ladies in pic one at the end of the green house.:hubba: . looks to be a full round for you this go. again, good luck on harvest TC...Irish...


----------



## tcbud

Thanks Maine, Kal, 
and Irish.....

The roofer is a Christian, and what can I say?  After spending more time with him than the husband this week....well....I dont think he will be ripping me or the husband off.  He is doing an outstanding job, and his last job had a bigger pot garden than mine he says.  I'm real pleased with his work too.  I know "roofers" are notoriusly infamous for being druggys...or they are round here, from what I have heard lately....  Now the guy doing the drains, roofer recomends to have him come install them after harvest...lol.  Sounds like a plan.

Mountains are nice, we sure have a short Grow Season.  The indicas are the short lil ladies, they harvest early.  The sativa dom Blueberry is only sposed to be 60/40.  I dont know what to tell you bout the Flo, she just got huge, like it was a contest or something.  Yes, I just hit the bong.  I am hoping the tallest ones will finish.  Flo is moving massive faster than the BB.
hit post and then hit bong agian.


----------



## zipflip

lizards are so cool.  when i was a kid i had an iguana i got when i was 12 i think or 13.. but got him when he was already foot and half long and he died when i was 18. he freaked out at oe my buddies an whipped him in the face wit his tail and his tail literally just broke an fell off.  lol.
  vet said he'd grow new one bak but he died liek 7 months later. just woke up one mornin an he was layin dead on his tree branch. liek he was layin chillin but dead lol.

  wat kind lizard is that TC


----------



## tcbud

Zip, Sorry to hear bout your pal the Iguana, my brother had one of those green things too.  This is a baby bluebelly lizard in the pic.  Cute little things musta hatched just lately cause there is a bunch of them around.


----------



## tcbud

More inhabitants in the garden....

The Spider that was eating the cricket yesterday, a fly, a bug, and a pair of bugs doing it. :hubba:  All under the August Sky.  And possibly not in that order, but all on or Marijauna bushes.


----------



## painterdude

......tc, my cat would kill the lizard just for the hell of it......usually just rips the tail off and lets it go......awhile back the wifey kept saying, 'something smells like it's dead'.....and the kitchen is small.....and we couldn't figure it out.....until the wifey hires a young girl to help her clean the house once a week....and the cute house cleaner walks up to me, holding our crockpot in her arms, takes the lid off, and says, 'look inside'......dead lizard, long time dead lizard, mushy dead and millions of dead flies and fly **** and it smelled like a sewer fart.....that my wife lets loose once in awhile....


----------



## Smot_poker

that was an odd post. entertaining. funny. slightly rude to your wife. and very odd.

lol anyways, those plants are getting attacked tc! maybe you could build a big frame with window screen material on it and put it over your crop. in might be too suspicious for your area though, idk.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> Thank you,
> 
> I shot this lil guy in the garden yesterday too. Seems this may be the culprit that eats the dead grasshoppers/crickets I leave in a certain spot.
> 
> :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: and more :watchplant:.


 


looks like ya gots ya a little garden friend..


----------



## 420grower

Ahhh,MOTHER NATURE AT HER FINEST,GREAT SITE,GREAT GROW,GREAT VIEWS,GREAT MEDS,IT DOESN'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT MY FRIENDS


----------



## tcbud

Thanks for stoppin' in all you pot watchers/growers/friends. :ciao:  Remember we have a Medical Marijuana Grow going here.  Dont need much in the way of stealth.

I always like your posts Painter, make me smile if not down right laugh.  You know, us females got to let off some Gas at times or we will just explode.:rofl: Your cat would have a field day round here, the little lizards are everywhere.

Smot, these little buggys are not really doing much damage.  The bugs that must be erradicated from the garden are the Crickets and Grasshoppers.  They will eat the hair right off the buds, and eat whole leaves too.  I do not spray, as I am trying to be as organic as possible.  I hunt the illusive Hoppers, they are slow movers in the morning hours.  Their dead bodies I feed to the lizards.  A few bugs are fine, this is the Great Outdoors and Mother Nature is a good Mama.


----------



## Brouli

good


----------



## tcbud

Check out this *MONSTER!*


----------



## pcduck

Nice tc I shooed one that size away from one of mine this morning. The little snot don't even want to leave, I had to finger poke it twice to move it.


----------



## 2Dog

those bugs must be high! lmao


----------



## tcbud

He did not make it to Shooooo....

He made it to the Lizards next meal area.  Z Dead Zone.


----------



## 2Dog

awwwwww. he was so cool looking. do they eat bud plants? I thought they ate the aphids. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: thats one big cricket    your garden is looking as lush and green as ever 

OHH so cute the lizard ,,,reminds me of one i had a few yrs a go ,was called Ollie he was a collard lizard and use to run upright on his tiny hindlegs ,,,so funny to watch ,:stoned: ,esp when dressed in his 2 inch black biker jacket ,,,,,,:rofl:,*


----------



## supernova

niceeeeeeee


----------



## painterdude

UKgirl.....you crack me up.....a Two Inch Black Biker Jacket for Ollie the Lizard....but what about his wee wee not being covered up?  He could get in trouble in Oregon....we do have ANIMAL DECENCY LAWS here...

tc.....wasn't that a big grasshopper?.....and green to match the plant?....seems like he's been munchin on your stash long enough to change his color.....my 'hoppers' are all brown and they make this 'cracking' noise, so I always know when they are around.....they scare me....don't want one to find out what's in the greenhouse....

4u2.....where are you friend?

supernova.....are you going to join our little club?  gotta show your 'bong' and then you pick out a number....this is a fun place for us old guys and ex-hippies


----------



## tcbud

Step away from the bong Painter....this is Godlilocks Grow, not the BHC......:rofl: Yes it was the almost three inch variety of grasshopper, he scared me he was so big.  Starteled me he did, I took pics of that plant too, then just before I was leaving the area, saw him.  He was actually eating a leaf right in front of me!

UK, pretty funny on the jacket...we used to put strings round bluebellies necks too...then tie the string to a safty pin and wear the lil lizards on our shoulder.

1.  Blueberry upclose, the pistels and calix seem to be going grey colored.  I like that.
2.  Flo upclose flower.
3.  Blueberry, tallest against the blue sky.  The leaves *up* there seem to be getting darker red/purple.

Thanks for looking in Guys and Gals.  I am seriously thinking of taking a top kola from one of the Afgoo.  I checked Trichs yesterday, got one that is a solid 20% amber.  I have "permission" from the powers that be too...(in case you are wondering 4u  ).  But now, I hesitate.....I want this to be some really good, really hard hitting stuff.  I have friends taking sample buds, and they are not as far along as these girls.  Taps foot...will I sucumb to the temptation? or will I wait?  Find out in my next installment of Goldilocks Grow.


----------



## tcbud

1.  This Bud is for lil'bud...hopefully making a post soon in this humble grow journal.
2.  The small LST Blueberry that shares a smart pot with a upright Blueberry.
3.  The showcase Flow stem.

Happy first day of Meteorogical Fall!


----------



## zipflip

> Meteorogical Fall!


 :huh: 
  fall already  
  so how goes ya mornin TC?
lookin good in the cage there .

i think we should get a tag team girls wrestling cage match goin on in there :hubba:  LOL


----------



## tcbud

They gonna be playing TAG when we start to Harvest.
Good Morning Zip, sun is comming up later and later, the girls wont be feeling the heat till after nine now.

I think we need to become the next "Sara Lee" of the Medical MJ world.  I was just reading your comment bout the medical edibles you want to order....lol.


----------



## zipflip

it all sounds delish for real. only thing is i made wonder budder (i call it taht LOL) one time and i made mistake of meltin it on top a mound of mash potatoes not even thinkin how awful it tastes by itself LOL. oh lord i bout puked a dozen times but i still choked that plate full down . i wasnt gonna waste that budder LOL. i love the buzz from edibles myself too. but almost have to be in mood for it and have a full clear day of nothin to do tho 

  but i oly have had budder in peanut butter cookies which wasnt that bad at all.
  ive had brownies, and even taken shots of melted or soften down buter from shot glasses even. 
   that was so gross but was an interesting nite tho.  LOL


----------



## tcbud

Zip, you are a braver soul than me... I just cant get past the taste agian, and the high is just too high for me.  I am one of those more is better folks, but more is not better when it comes to consuming.  I got too high from eating some I made...gosh, two years back, and well.....dont need to be doing that again.
I know someone that makes medical edibles, she says rice crispy threats are real popular.


----------



## zipflip

hmm   i may have to try teh rice krispy treats one day.
  oh the taste is awful TC believe me. i just plug my nose when i chew watever im eatin wit butter in it. and take shot of soda or even beer after each swallow.  it is hard for me to stomach it tho still.
  oh but the buzz was so insane too for me. the first time i ever did it i was so scared. kinda go run into ya room turn off all the lights and lay in the dark all quiet high/stoned  :rofl:  i was so miserable for like at least 3hours after it hit me. teh first half hour-hour after i just started noticing effects comin on wasnt so bad but after bout hour houran half or so ....  oh my!  
 but i have since lerned to pace  and dose myself slowly when consuming. and if ya can get t to the perfect dose it actually a very pleasant experience i think.


----------



## UKgirl420

*tc ,,THEY LOOK DELICIOUS 
did ya take the top of an afgoo?? 

:48: 

*


----------



## 420benny

Yeah, did you cut off her head, lol? I am giddy cuz I finally get to post again.


----------



## painterdude

tc.....so sorry about the BONG COMMENT......musta been way too stoned when writing that.....please accept my utmost apologies.....love your buds girl....I am sinfully jealous....pee-dude


----------



## tcbud

Is way cool *Painter.....*We take a bit of the BHC where ever we go.

I got more housework done in two days then I have all summer.  If the site had not come back up....I think the bathroom would have gotten a fresh coat of paint today!

I feel like a victim of some kind of natural disaster and the relief that happens when you know you lived thru it.

Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you for all being my friends!

I did take a bud (small one from the main stem up below the big bud), the most I have amber that I can find is like ten percent.  I am looking every day now, and anyway, chopping without Him, well..you know.....

This is gonna be a long weekend for us. He gets 4 days, starting tonight (if all works as he said it should).  The daughter will be comming up Sunday and will stay thru Wed.  I cant wait!  Giddy as a School Girl....lol.

Also, my #1 and #2 Afgoo seem to have contracted spider mites.  I will hang them and put duct tape on the stems, the little buggers will try to crawl away and get stuck!  I got that advise while at another site.


----------



## painterdude

....hey tc....thanks for understanding.....just looked at the bud contest for August....sorry I didn't vote....could a tied you for first place and the run off contest which Hick says he'll post real soon.....

....sad day when you got mites....but it beats crabs any day

....have fun with your family all together for once.....pee-dude


----------



## tcbud

It was a blustery day yesterday at Red Rock.  I was glad I had tied Flo to the back fence.  The wind whistled thru the cage, blowing the dust from hot leaves.  As the clouds darkened the landscape I snapped a few shots.


----------



## tcbud

Painter....
I got my bud pic for the month yesterday, I will post it as soon as the thread for September is set up.  I might get a vote or two with this pic...is head and shoulders better than last months.  Thanks for the thot tho.....and it is so freaking good to be able to say that ..............insert stupid grin here.


----------



## IRISH

tcbud said:
			
		

> It was a blustery day yesterday at Red Rock. I was glad I had tied Flo to the back fence. The wind whistled thru the cage, blowing the dust from hot leaves. As the clouds darkened the landscape I snapped a few shots.


 
sounds like the start of a great western novel.  ...

GM TcBud. . how have you been? your garden is awsome looking at this time of the year. has anything come down yet?

have you heard from our friend ette? miss her grows up here. last i spoke to her, she was contemplating a name change, and the one she gave me, is not on member list?:confused2: .

later...Irish...


----------



## zipflip

> I got my bud pic for the month yesterday, I will post it as soon as the thread for September is set up.


 TEASE!   LOL   lets see it now, come on... 

looks like a lotta love goin on in ur cage TC. :hubba:


----------



## tcbud

Zip, Here is the tease, but this aint the one......

Thanks for stopin' in guys and gals. 

I got a ticket to Ride.....


----------



## IRISH

well, 'hop on the bus gus'...:hubba: ...

:ciao: :48: ...


----------



## painterdude

....hey TC, I don't care what it looks like, I'M VOTING FOR YA BABE.....


----------



## zipflip

> well, 'hop on the bus gus'


  LOL  never herd that one before.

i live a sheltered life i guess LOL


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Zip, Here is the tease, but this aint the one......
> 
> Thanks for stopin' in guys and gals.
> 
> I got a ticket to Ride.....



Your girls look awesome tc....after reading your post above I hve the need to listen to some Beatles... The Holiday weekend wake and bake begins...


----------



## purplephazes

Wow TC that is some fine and dandy alabama candy ! Well not neccarsarily (sp) ? Alabama... oohh ok home candy !~LOL ! Stay safe and Take care !


----------



## tcbud

zipflip said:
			
		

> LOL never herd that one before.
> 
> i live a sheltered life i guess LOL


 
Hop on the bus Gus,
dont need to discuss much.
Make a new plan, Stan....

Ring a bell?
some way old Simon and Garfunkle?  Seventies style. Or was it just Simon?

I still got that "ticket to ride, and I dont care".
Yesterday was for relaxing and getting things done round here, and washing the dust from the bike .  The roof is finished..............it is Awesome, as well it should be for spending that much money. 

I am wheeling my Afgoo ladies into the house as we have a threat of rain.  It may not rain, but I am taking no chances.  My Frost/Rain Plan is still not in place.  This weekend that will change hopefully.  Or I am gonna buy a huge outdoor propane heater to put in the cage and lots of umbrellas.  I threaten....

Painter, that is nice of you...I only vote my own when I think it is worthy of the name.....BPOM.


----------



## zipflip

> Ring a bell?
> some way old Simon and Garfunkle? Seventies style. Or was it just Simon?


  i was prolly just in diapers while my folks were out gettin high an jammin to simon an garfunkle.  born i the mid seventies here TC


----------



## TURKEYNECK

wowza this thread got away from me.. That is one healthy lookin' garden tc! I'm in love with that afgoo..What an awesome hue it has...Ive never seen bud with quite that color...Got my vote Looks like you'll have a nice haul too!


----------



## tcbud

The sun slid in and out, behind the clouds, riding the I5 corridor.  I saw the shadow that has been gone ten years, Me and He on a dream machine.  Was a day to remember, cooler than expected, longer than expected, and farther than expected.

No rain, the girls all stayed outside.  How bout the monster pictured below? She is a cross of Romulan and Afgoo.  Visiting fellow MMJ grower.

Thank you guys and gals for stopping in Goldilocks Grow!


----------



## zipflip

:holysheep: u ride a bike TC ?  :aok:
   sexy :hubba:


----------



## Colorado Lady

Hey TC, that's one pretty afgoo lady.  Looks like we both might make it, wet June and all.

What are you riding?  Harley? Yamaha?  Can't tell from pic.  Whatever it is it's all good as long as the wheels are turning.  We're on a Harley soft tail custom now.  Had a rear tire blowout going 70 two summers ago, totaled our Road King and road rashed us pretty good.  Just a few stitches etc...but sure loved that bike.  Most comfortable bike we've had.

Hope you, your family and all our good members are having an awesome Holiday


----------



## tcbud

Colorado, Yamaha Royal Star, Tour Delux.  Sorry to hear bout the road rash....


----------



## tcbud

1.  Afgoo plant 3
2.  Northernlights 
3.  Northernlights with a double top...very odd looking.
4.  BlueBerry
5.  Pot of Gold
6.  Grandaddy Purple
7.  Trimmed up Afgoo p4, note the purple tint?
8.  More fun than a barrel of monkeys  

We went round and round bout taking the Afgoo this last weekend.  After the test sample I picked last week, and the two buds we did take this weekend, we decided to let them go longer.  It is nice smoke, dont get me wrong, but we are going for the amber "couch lock" with these plants.  They will prolly be the closest we can get to couch lock.  When looking at the trichs on the Afgoo, the stems below the bulb are turning very purple.  The plants are at about 5% average amber.

The Pot of Gold is sugaring up heavy now, at about six weeks.  I am really enjoying watching the Blueberry change, from green to blue.   The GDP is putting on some nice height in it's main kola.

Thanks for stoppin' in Guys and Gals  .


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *tc* :aok:


:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420

ohh that bud is lavender awesome ,,,dam lady ,you grow some fine looking buds


----------



## 420benny

I agree. They are looking very tasty!


----------



## DLtoker

Gorgeous!  Thanks for the photos and everything else!  :ccc:


----------



## painterdude

TC BUDSKI BABE.....how often do the girls get nutes?


----------



## tcbud

*Painter*, these girls are nuted bout every five days.  Full doses for all.  The Afgoo are now on Dr. Fornbys "Big Bud" (zero on the nitrogen), the Pot of Gold are now getting the ChaChing.  The Blueberry, Flo and NorthernLights are getting the Open Sesame.  The Open Seasame is getting fazed out and all will be on ChaChing after the next feed.


----------



## painterdude

TC......thanks so much.....haven't had an excuse to make the journey north to Coos Bay yet.....so I don't know if our 'locals' have any of it in stock, but I'm guessing that they will for sure have the Fox Farml goodies...ciao bella...


----------



## Locked

Very nice tc...that lavender bud is awesome looking...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice tc..:aok:  we  almost ther  ..Ill check in  again  soon..MOJO  for the garden..


----------



## tcbud

Thanks Hamster and everyone else.

Yes 4u, we are on the home stretch .  Will be nice to not worry bout the girls wont it?

I hate leaving the house now.....I love pulling in the drive tho and enjoying the aroma.  The Blueberry at 55 days, is due round the second week of October.  That is pushing it for me....last year, I was wheeling in and out the last Grandaddy, if I recall correctly, in October (my plan is the same this year, but with both).  My calendar is getting lots of counting these days.....and the Afgoo is just taking forever to change to amber.  Plant 4 may be taken next weekend.  It is showing most Amber.  I will be starting to look at POG trichs next week, they will then have done eight weeks.  The POG sure looks frosty.

1.  Pot of Gold p1
2.  BlueBerry from seed, Rt.
3.  BlueBerry Clone
4.  Flo
5.  Flo Showcase bud
6.  Grandaddy Purple p2
7.  Afgoo p3


----------



## zipflip

im so in ove wit teh last pic TC.
 dig the frosty look :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog

truly things of beauty...making my mouth water. way to go  TC!!


----------



## pcduck

Those are the type of buds that deserve to be in BPOTM

Looking great tc


----------



## tcbud

Thank you *Duck*, yours are beautiful, I would vote for the one's you posted in BHC.  If I am remembering right, the first one was a dream.  I got mine entered, now your turn.

And thank you also, 2Dogs.


----------



## chris1974

Whoooooooaaaaaaaa........ Those are some dandy's tc !  :hubba: 
I am droooooooolin big time


----------



## Trafic

That afgoo is looking delicious.  :holysheep:


----------



## tcbud

tastes delish too...
I kept a small sample from one of those afgoo buds we took over labor day weekend.  I am now smoking it.  I like it, it has to go longer tho, gonna get locked on the couch with it if I can stand to let it go that long.
tcbud likes....no loves.....smoking fresh weed.  Small changable plan is to take one plant this next weekend.  We shall see.
Thanks for the nice comments everyone.


----------



## tcbud

I could upload more pics..anyone getting bored of pics?


----------



## 420benny

Bored? Never. keep 'em coming.


----------



## tcbud

okay....a few more....I do like taking the camera out in the evening.  I find the light to be easier on the plants.  I like it especially when the sun is about to drop over the horizon/mountain, light shinning sideways on the plants.  Last evening, it was cloudy and the light was difused.  Someone asked me once to tell them the secret of good pics.....I think light is the most important to getting a great, over a good pic.  My best pics, I think, are taken early evening.  Sideways light.

1.  NorthernLights, tripple top
2.  Pot of Gold
3.  BB pop corn bud
4.  BB


----------



## mojavemama

Absolutely GORGEOUS, TC!  And keep those photos coming. Thanx for the early evening tip on taking pictures. Do you use a tripod? Your Afgoo is so beautiful....


----------



## DLtoker

tcbud!  You took my sugar and put it on your buds, didn't you?!?!?  

Seeeexyyy.


----------



## pcduck

wow tc that last pic is really showing its purple.
nice looking buds all around.


----------



## meds4me

Very nice TC... Mojo for ya ~


----------



## tcbud

pcduck said:
			
		

> wow tc that last pic is really showing its purple.
> nice looking buds all around.


 
Thank you, I like to think that "purple" you see is blue....lol, as it is blueberry.

Thanks for lookin' in guys and gals. 

No tripod Mojave, I have a card that takes up to 150 pics, so I double up, take two and that way, I am bound to hold the camera still for one.


----------



## Killuminati420

mmm looking awesome TC  that blueberry makes my mouth water :stoned:. 
    glad i got a bowl packed in the bong  eace:


----------



## tcbud

is always odd/nice to see someone down here looking at my girls...Hello down there....growright..you can say hey if you like.


----------



## IRISH

HEY TC.  ...

hope you did away with that nasty spider. i foung one od'ed today on one of my stanky bagseed girl belly up. . teach 'em to mess with my bud...

looks fantastic over there tc. keep up the good work. we've come a long ways over the past 2 years, agree?...

that POG ; Irish likes...:hubba: ...


----------



## tcbud

oh yes Irish, I agree....
two years ago, and even last year, I was freaking when the month of September came around, and I began loosing leaves like crazy.  Not upset at all this year.....kinda a job trying to keep them off the girls once they dry up..but hey, what else have I got to do?  I did not care for the rain, but then, it was just a little bit and moved right thru.  They dried out, and I dont think the rain will have hurt them.  We look forward to more heat wave type weather later this week, hope that holds for another month...lol.

tcbud likes the Pot of Gold too.....she looks forward to smoking all *green *bud......The POG is what I am smoking now from last winter, makes me smile and sleep well.  Hope these plants do too.
Thanks for stopin' in.


----------



## purplephazes

Very nice TC ! Thats a nasty lookin spidey you have there ..makes for cheap security gaurd ! LOL ! Peace and great journal !


----------



## tcbud

Those spiders are my friends, for sure.  They dont make me jump near like the monster grasshoppa's.  I got one showcased below, he I got and he is now lizard food.  .

Join me taken a walk around the garden this evening....

I also want to mention, that the girls have spidermites.  The worst is the Afgoo plant 1.  And......Dang, I hate to say this, but LST Flo I believe has thrips...small black bugs.  I been spraying the plant for the thrips every few days till the last week.  I dont know if they are dead, but they aint moving.  I have given up on the spidermite situation, letting the cold take care of them hopefully.  The girls are just too far along to be spraying them anymore, imo.

1-2  Afgoo, they shore dont look that purple in real life.
3-6  NorthernLights, getting a bit of the purple from the cooler nights.  She sure changed in the last week.
7     Flo from seed.
8-9  Flo LST, this the the plant had Thrips (black bugs, silver on leaves)  It is also purpling up way more on the leaves than the other plants (due to cold?).
10   GDP p1
11   Plant Enemy #2,  Lizard food now.

Thanks for looking in guys and gals.


----------



## chris1974

The motherload ......


----------



## Locked

very nice purple buds tc.....gorgeous


----------



## 420benny

The girls are looking sooooo great! TC, are you giving any N nutes? I am losing leaves just like that even with some N. Maybe I should use only the bloom version. I just thought I was dropping fans too early. I love the purple buds on Afgoo. Hey, I got to try mango tonight. I like it. I know it's 2 weeks early, but it is still nice. That's a good sign for what's left. I can't wait to cure some to see about that fruitiness. You aren't alone with outdoor problems. Now I have powdery mold on a couple. grrrr TTFN


----------



## tcbud

Benny, the Afgoo are getting NO nitrogen.  I have them on Dr. Hornbys Big Bud, I think by Advanced Nutients. The other girls are getting the ChaChing now, Open Sesame is done and the POG will be starting the Big Bud next feeding (because of the NO nitrogen and they are the next to finish).  From my last two years experience, the loss of fan leaves is right on track here.  Losing them like CRAZY!  I think MJ is just really sensitive to the hours of light change, combined with the cooler temps at night here.

My Green bud (NorthernLights) is actually getting some purple tints on the tips of the bud leaves.  The POG is dropping the fewest leaves and has been in flower longest after the Afgoo.  Last year, I remember, the Mango here was just a bunch of Kolas by this time, all fan leaves gone.  It was colder last year too.  From what I am seeing on the weather, We got at least one more week of Steller Weather!  Tripple digits most of next week!  Weather man says next week we will be 15 degrees above normal.  Pinch me I'm dreaming...Keep it up Mr. Weatherman!

I checked trichs on the Afgoo last evening.  Gonna take Plant #4, I think, this weekend.  The buds themselves look a lot more filled out.  I also out of curiosity took some samples from the POG.  I was amazed at all the cloudy trichs!  On the 24th, it is 8 weeks!  So then I went over to the NL, took a sample.  More good lookin' cloudy trichs....gonna ignore that, they are not close to eight weeks, they are three weeks out, at the very least.  With the Flo and BB very short season girls, I am hoping to start looking at them about the end of the month.  

Was gonna add a couple pics but, Post Reply is sending me to "Page Cannot be Found" land.  Found some last year pics for you all, for comparison.  Gonna post, will try the pics later.


----------



## leafminer

Grow's looking great!


----------



## 420benny

Thanks TC! I am feeding them all tomorrow. It might be time to lay off the Grow nutes and hit them with just the HPK. There was a nice aroma this morning when I walked in the big area. White Widow is coming around. Saw some nice frosty trichs with a little dew glistening on them as well. I so look forward to visiting the girls every morning, just to see what's new.


----------



## JimmyPot

Lucky dog!The purps look killer


----------



## tcbud

1.   Last year, Mango pic 1, Mid september.
2.   Last year, GDP, Mid October, was wheeling her in and out with the hand truck.

We had an early September frost, looking at my log from last year, I was taking plants by now.

I was out driving today to town.  Many trees are changing colors here already.  I do notice the BB, that is farthest from the dirt bank, is loosing more leaves and faster than the one closest to the bank.:confused2: Maybe radiated heat at night?  Bank is south face.

That above GDP, was the best smoke last year.  If I can get some bud that is near as good, I am gonna be a happy camper!

Time to BIU.

oh..yesterday when out taking the pics....I snipped a bud from the Afgoo p3 and a very small bud from the POG.  I just cant help myself.

All small p = plant, I order my plants by number from the gate, going into the cage.  I dont know why I am putting this down......the bong hit maybe?


----------



## zipflip

oh for wow on the purple for sure :hubba:   i want purple bud now lol.
  they look outstanding TC :aok:  well done girl.


----------



## tcbud

It is sneaky fake purple Zip, it is the kind that is from the cold.  My other GDP that year was as green as green can be, just harvested earlier.


----------



## chris1974

*tc, these pic's are making me anxious to see what mine will look like in a few weeks    Beautiful girls :hubba: *


----------



## painterdude

hi TC....the girls are absolutely smashing....nice pics too....I'm gonna post my spider in the bonger's thread...check out it's web, musta held the camera still to catch that one....


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice tc :aok:

don't ya just love this time of year, when the buds are getting ripe and smell so nice and sweet, especially early in the morning when ya can smell them before seeing them.


----------



## tcbud

Took the top half of plant #4 this morning.  I am only trimming larger leaves from the stalk/buds.  As you can see in pic #3 I have left quite a bit of leaf on the kola.  I will be taking that off when I do the last trim for bud shake hash.  I am seeing almost 100% cloudy trichs.  There is massive signs of revedging, so I am going to let the others go until next weekend.

1. Over All Shot of the Afgoo.
2. Main Bud Before trim.
3  Main bud after trim.....I think that is the main bud....seems the stalk is kinda small, I dont know. 

Yes Duck, I sure do like this time of year.  For more than one reason too.


----------



## pcduck

You do a fine job trimming tc. Wanna help with mine? 

Nice bud and the color and trics are looking sweet.


----------



## tcbud

Well now Duck....in a word.....No Thank You.  Trimming is the only downside I can see to growing outdoor.  You dont hear me complaining about small plants this time of year!  Also, if the weather holds, I can take these girls staggared and not get hit at once with all of them like I was last seaosn......come to think of it.....there is no downside to growing at all.


----------



## pcduck

Oh well it was worth a try :laugh:


----------



## tcbud

Here Duck, have some of these incase you run into that pesky wabbit.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

oh man.. give me a bottle of ranch dressing! I love carrots


----------



## painterdude

TC.....gotta have soft cooked carrots because I hardly have any teeth left to chew them raw.....and....nice pic of the purple bud...


----------



## tcbud

I am gonna use these mostly in stir fry.....put them at the beginning and they will be soft enough for the toothless to eat.  Will be cutting them once first.  They were the cutest carrots.  Most were about an inch, some all the way to 3 inches.

Thanks for dropping in guys!  Is better than watching the leaves drop from my girls.  Here is another purple bud for you Painter


----------



## pcduck

tcbud said:
			
		

> Here Duck, have some of these incase you run into that pesky wabbit.



Wow that is a bunch of carrots. If that pesky wabbit is hanging around your home, it is a well fed wabbit. :laugh:


----------



## painterdude

tc......that's some kind of purple

duck...my cat ate the wabbit wast week


----------



## zipflip

im so gonna get a purple strain goin one these days .  always wanted a purple strain.  when i make my first seed order im gettin a purple somethin tho.
  you know of some really potent yet moderate finisher meaning average 8 weeks flower but produce good purple color?
  i doubt i'd have patience for anythin more tan an 8 weeker tho.  9 maybe :confused2:

so wat you up to this mornin TC?  :48:


----------



## chris1974

Thats some awesome lookin purple tc     I wish mine looked as good as that !


----------



## tcbud

thank you guys.


----------



## mojavemama

Wow, TC. That purple bud is drop dead diva gorgeous! Invite us all over for THAT stir-fry, okay?


----------



## BBFan

Congratulations TC.  Really stunning work.  Enjoy!


----------



## tcbud

Trimmed the larger leaves off the Afgoo Plant 2 this morning.  Put it on screens and beginning to dry.  Plant4 is now heading for bags.  Had some real nice help doing this too :hubba: .

1.  The boxes I graded #1 is flat on the floor, #2 is tilted up.
2.  Afgoo bud  .


----------



## chris1974

:holysheep: those are awesome *tc....*  great job woman


----------



## frankcos

impressive man.


----------



## tcbud

From this morning.

1.  Afgoo, P3 Deleted by tcbud
2.  GDP
3.  The Showcase bud on Flo.  It is fattening up well.
4.  NorthernLights


----------



## 420benny

TC, those are looking very sweet! If the bud in pic 1 was green, that could be a pic of Mango. Don't you think they are very similar? How do you do your screens? I am going to make something this weekend, just not sure what. We are getting rain for real on Monday. This is build real shelters weekend. Temps in the sixties, nights near 40. The heat wave is fading fast. I hope this doesn't come your way.


----------



## zipflip

holy tc.   did ya fingers get cramped up trimmin all that?  :hubba: 
  my hand cramps up so quikly when im trimmin even the smalles bit.
  can i hire you to help me?  LOL :rofl:  
  looks fantastic TC :aok:  



> Temps in the sixties, nights near 40. The heat wave is fading fast. I hope this doesn't come your way.
> __________________


your in cali right benny?  my temps are bout theat here too but im way up north.  im scared to see how this years winter is gonna be here. i knwo we due for a hard winter here soon.  last years winter we barely even seen snow til round march LOL  it seemed like winter was late last year :confused2: 

hopefully you all finish em all in time tho.  best luck to ya o the rest TC and you too  benny :aok:


----------



## mojavemama

Just gorgeous, TC! I'm so impressed. Was worth all the sweat and hard work! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## 420benny

zip, I am in Oregon, about 250 miles north of  tc- guessing


----------



## zipflip

geesh here i been thinkin u all both up in the hills in CA :confused2: lol  
  i was curious as to why ya was so concerned bout wether etc and ya sat's finishin in time .. 

im in the up midwest n its botu same temps as ya was describin only been hotter than heck durrin days the last week n cold at nite.
time to break out the long underware :rofl:  

wats your temps like TC?


----------



## tcbud

This morning I had 56f here.  This is way way unusual.  I had 101f yesterday.  These temps are way off.....we are looking at a taste of rain next tuesday tho.  Zip, frost will pretty much finish my grow, and "Average" first frost is September 31 here.  I can get my girls thru a light frost, of a day or so, but a hard frost will shut me down.  I had my BB and Flo start flower about two weeks later than they *should* have.  They are the ones that I am worried about.  They will be going into October and staying outside.  Come to think of it........unless I take a POG next week, all will be going into October to harvest.

A friend from this area, who grows a bunch medically took all his last weekend.  I love the way he grows........black plasitc trash bag full of soil, pops in a clone, feeds them twice in their whole lives and they get like 12 feet tall, huge plants.  Chops them all at once, invites the family over and they trim for the weekend then hangs.  He dosent even look at trichs.  A Buyer from a despensary comes up and takes it all off his hands.  tcbud shakes head and shrugs shoulders.

I moved the first Afgoo harvested to bags yesterday.  Some are ready for the "cure" in jars.  It sure got darker purple as it dried.
*Thanks for comming by guys and gals*.  I threw a couple pics down here for your enjoyment.  I took the camera out as it was getting dark last evening.....


----------



## Locked

Beautiful looking buds tc...I want in on the stir fry too....I hve teeth though so I like my carrots a lil on the under cooked and crunchy side...


----------



## pcduck

> "Average" first frost is September 31 here. I can get my girls thru a light frost, of a day or so, but a hard frost will shut me




:confused2: September has 31 days?...What ever ya smokin tc pass it my way.:laugh:

Having plants that look as good as yours would have me all confused too. Looking sweet TC


----------



## mojavemama

Unbelievably beautiful, tc!!! I'm salivating.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Yes  another  fantastic  grow  *tc*...well  done  my  friend :yay:  


*duck*...i  think  cuzz  shes  Cali..it  dont  frost  there  But  she  is  smokeing  some  ****  she  should  be  shareing  huh?


stir  fry?   im  in..Like  Hampster  I  have  all  my  teeth  too..and  like  the veggies  crunchy!!!!


take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 420benny

4u, you are wrong about the frost. Northern Cal. in the mountains has real winter with snowstorms, blocked roads and everything. TC will tell you. I camped there in the winter and regretted it, lol


----------



## zipflip

couldnt you just throw a huge sheet of some poly over  ya whole cage if threatened wit a possible frost too soon THERE tc?
 KINDA TARP IT UP LIKE A GREEN HOUSE OR SOMETHIN :confused2:  i would think that it might be worth the hassle if it were I. but i guess im not sure how bad ya frosts get there so....
  hope the frost holds off for ya tc.


----------



## tcbud

Thanks guys and gals, got some real nice pics tonight, will be posting in the morning.
Good night all.
*Zip*, I get snowed in here sometimes. Got a heck of a hill comming up my road.  We walk in if We absolutely have to.  I even own snow boots and snow tires!  But, thank goodness it only snows enough to piss you off then it is back to rain and cold.
Everyone is invited to stir fry,

Cut up....
ten baby carrots, sliced long ways
eight stalks of Asparagus, cut inch size
ten green beans or snow peas, cut inch size or peas in half
half an onion cut in inch squares
put aside,
1 breast chicken, cut thin, bite size pieces
1t hosin sauce
1t seshwan hot sauce, for stir fry
1T soy sauce, low salt is good
mix above chicken and sauces in bowl

Heat fry pan or wok with T light olive oil, T seseme oil.  Heat on almost high.
Add chicken that has sat in sauce for five min. or as long as it took you to do the vedgies.

Fry to taste Adding the carrots first, with chicken if you like the carrots softer.  Then add the Asparagus and beans.  Then the Onion last, as it is nice crunchy a bit.

Get some of those chinese noodles in the orange package...or...some ramen that you have cooked and drained and gotten cold.
Stir this up quick and Bone Appotite, means eat.

This is enough for two.

I am high, or I would never have written the above post.
And I never did check the last day of September.  How bout I say, first frost last day of September......dang that was hard.


----------



## tcbud

OOps
Put some water in with the vedgies and stir a bunch.


----------



## zipflip

stir fry is one my fav dishes TC.  im so on my way  LOL but i dont think you have enuff for even me from the description of ya ingredients. hahaha


----------



## tcbud

2.  BlueBerry Clone
3.  NorthernLights
4.  POG p2
5.  Showcase Flo, this bud we have been following through out this grow.
6.  GDP p2 
1.  Afgoo p3, the only one left standing, also the largest. moved due to editing

"Sugar Sugar, Honey Honey, You are my Flower Girls!"  Singing to them now....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

just  Lovely...You  really  impress me  girl...sure  wish  we  had  smell ovision..cuzz  that  looks  mouth  watering...thanks  for  the  stir  fry..steps..ill  have to  make  for  *Ukgirl  *and I..enjoy  the  rest  of  Harvest

:bolt::bong:


----------



## 420benny

I think I have to grow an Afgoo or 3 next year. They are so pretty and grow like mango with huge, fatty buds. Good work, TC


----------



## zipflip

:yeahthat:  that afgoo is sure a beutiful plant TC.  is she a stinker too? :hubba: lol


----------



## pcduck

BIU that Afgoo tc :bong2:


----------



## tcbud

zipflip said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: that afgoo is sure a beutiful plant TC. is she a stinker too? :hubba: lol


 
Thank you *Zip*, she/they were stinkers yes.  With only that one left in the garden, the cooler is pulling in less "stink".  Now the house smells like Dead Afgoo! 

I agree on the smellyvision *4u*, wouldnt it be wonderful at a site like this?

*Benny*, they are fatty buds, but not really hard like the others out there.  The top, say 3 inches are really hard tho.  I have found, from three years experience with "revedging", that revedged bud is not near as compact and hard.  It is good smoke tho, just good, not "great".  We will see how much better that last lone Afgoo does as it gets a little older every day.

Thanks *Duck*, dont mind if I do.  Did take a taste of POG last night, and will hit on that in a few days. Want to meet and have a good BIU session on September 31? , we could trade seeds and talk about football.....maybe cuss too....:rofl:

The below pic *was* a possible October BPOM entry, I have a different pic now, just thot I would share it with you all.  It is Flo, if I remember correctly, taken a few days ago.


----------



## 420benny

I am in for a sept. 31 meet. I will bring some mango and Lil Bertha to trade with you guys. lol. I don't think 4u is busy that day. Maybe he will drop by?


----------



## tcbud

And 4u can bring UKgirl.... Sounds fun.  BIU the day away here......got my chores done now.  Do have a little trimming to get done tho....I can still BIU....trim BIU, trip, trim, BIU.....


----------



## zipflip

> Thank you Zip, she/they were stinkers yes. With only that one left in the garden, the cooler is pulling in less "stink". Now the house smells like Dead Afgoo!


well then that counts me out on ever tryin afgoo in my room. i try to keep the smell on the dl here. i limit one strain i got i just keepin takin clones from clones i keep her to a minimal of 1 in the latter 4 weeks of flower at a tim cuz dang does she stank BAD but she tastes so good an does me jus right too. 
 the hashberry i got literally has no aroma resemblin mj watsoever imo. she literally smells fruity in the room an everythin. only when i rub her a bit she tends to leave that hashy smell on ya fingers only.
  i am so glad i revegged her an mommed her up. i couldnt have chose a better strain for my liking. perfect buzz smell taste everythin imo. 
 but gosh i sure do love the way that afgoo looks tho.


----------



## painterdude

TC....count me in on the Sept 31st bong smokin, seed swappin,  trash talkin, sports braggin and dope smellin story tellin.....sounds like fun.....MOM, bring the beer, OK?

And I like my carrots SOFT....


----------



## pcduck

> D....I can still BIU....trim BIU, trip, trim, BIU.....



I like your way of thinking


----------



## tcbud

This may be the greenest the garden is gonna be after the cold weather last night.  38f overnight and tonight projected 39f.  It will warm to the upper 60f's today, and mid 70f's tomorrow.  We did not get any rain to speak of, I think we got 4 drops.  Still working on the Afgoo and trying to finish it up today.  Scale went south and dont really know yeild, hesitate to post yeild anyway.

It is a cold morning here at Red Rock Ranch.

1.  NorthernLights
2.  Pot of Gold
3.  GDP p1
4.  Flo Showcase bud, this bud we followed all thru journal. 
5.  BB
6.  BB

After last night, I dont expect them to be the same again, shoot, I could hardly sleep thinking of them out there getting cold.  We did put up some tarps around the cage, and cardboard to hold in some warmth.  It is still cold cold out there.


----------



## mojavemama

Beautiful, TC! How did the Afgoo hold up overnight? You finishing it up today?
Brrrrrr....you are lucky to have beat the weather after all. But sounds like you had a night of tossing and turning worrying about your girls. Hope tonight is a better one, babe!


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Awesome thread TC =*****


----------



## IRISH

Hi TC.:ciao: .

very nice colors. it only gets better with the night temps being cooler. do you cover your garden late season at all? sorry if you answered this already...

will the POG finish? how many weeks does she need?...

my temps will hit 30 tonight. all my babies are inside staying warm under the 400. ... lets hope it don't go freezing on you now...

heard from Ettesun a few days ago. that made my day. i love seeing her grows. hope she's able to be back around again soon, showing some of her talents off, and generally spreading her charm...

very beautiful grow you've mastered yet again this season TC. thanks for sharing...Irish...


----------



## tcbud

Thank You everyone.
(and you Turkey, for the stars)

I dont know about tarping this thing, this Cage.  I got a reading of 34 inside and 31 on the deck.  It has only been this cold since about 5 a.m.  So, there is no frost crystals forming.  It is suposed to get up to 77f today.  Im gonna go check my notes from last year about when I harvested.  I am pretty sure I was trimming like crazy this time last year.

The Afgoo we took is sweet.  The longer it is in jars the better it smells and smokes.  We have a taste of the POG to try.  It is very cloudy, tho I have not seen any Amber at all on it yet.  Broke a branch of the Blueberry yesterday, and have it drying.  It is starting to cloud, as shown below.


----------



## painterdude

tc.....hope everything works out OK with your night cold snaps

Question:  Since my plants are in a greenhouse, and the night time temps are getting down to the high 40's, do I have anything to worry about?  and, what does colder weather do to the flowering cycle?  is there anything visible to look for when these temps start effecting the buds?

Love your pics babe, and keep the carrots soft....love...pee-dude


----------



## chris1974

Wow tc, I cant wait to do some outdoors next season !  Your girls are a great inspiration


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Nice work! What kind of yield did the P.O.G. produce, compared to the other strains? Thanks. - RT


----------



## tcbud

*RT*, I have not harvested them, there are three, and the buds are now, size wise, second only to the remaining Afgoo.  Looks like they are doing the late in life fattening up of the calix now.  I took a taste last weekend, it is nice/good (over 50% cloudy), it smells and tastes piney.  I like the flavor better than the purple taste of the Afgoo.  We have a bit of cold comming up this weekend, then it looks good thru the week for "*no Frost*".

1.  POG, getting pretty big buds.
2.  POG
3.  BB kola

Not leaving the ranch now at all.  Got a nice camera and motion sensor light out there.  Just in case.  News of
rippers is making me paranoid.


----------



## pcduck

Nice buds *tc* :aok:


----------



## tcbud

I got near 100% cloudy on the first to flower NorthernLights.  Amber on that girl is few and far between. It is also over NINE weeks in flower.  I am thinking of taking 1/3 of plant #3.

Flo has 55 days in flower, does look like close to 90% cloudy.  The strain is closely related to the BB I have. Flo is an early girl.  I was thinking of taking kola's off the girl from seed and 1/3 of the LST Flo.

Next pics you all see, will prolly be the chopped buds.
Thanks


----------



## chris1974

Awesome buds


----------



## mojavemama

Wow, fabulous, TC!


----------



## pcduck

:yeahthat: and BIU :bolt::bong2:


----------



## tcbud

*Frost Last Night, Real Frost*.  The girls here were covered, with the cooler temps they are purpling up.  EXcepting the Pot of Gold, for some reason it is staying green green. 

1-3 NorthernLights Plant 3


----------



## 420benny

Good going TC! I hear you on the frost. We have a frost warning for Monday and Tuesday mornings. Gotta love October! Hey, we have a harvest moon tonight. Did you chop anything today?
edit: I just remembered you saying something about you checking for new posts last week. I found the tab. I had NO idea we even had that feature, lol. Thanks! Sure saves some surfing time.


----------



## painterdude

TC......you have proven that the DOPE GOD does exist in Northern CA....


----------



## chris1974

Isnt that the truth !


----------



## mcdstvn

Well, *TC* I'm new to this thread. First post actually. I just read this the entire way through, and WOW. That's all I really have to say. The pot of gold looks fantastic, at least to me.

Wish my state was as down with the medical scene as yours.


----------



## pcduck

Bummer on the frost tc.  We have had frost warnings here too but I am too close to the lake for such an early frost to affect me.  Even with the early frost your ladies look marvelous.


----------



## tcbud

About five days ago.....
while taking brown leaves off of the GDP, I inadvertantly snapped off a bud.....ooops.  A small one near the main stalk.  The bud was just kinda screaming by then, and I had to clip it off the plant.  OH MY.  I gently took this bud to the drying screen.  It was so small and lonely on that screen all by it's self.  I tried and tried to put it out of my mind.  Last year the GDP was my best effort.  It was all I smoked.  It is what I have been looking forward to for months now, since we put the little clones of GDP in the ground.  I have asked myself over and over, will it be as good as last year?  Will I be able to let it go long enough, will I be taking it/them in and out of the house as the last plants?  I have two, and one, I am gonna enter into the BPOM next month.  Soooo, back to the bud on the screen.  It sat there, untill Friday.  Then it was moved to a shoebox with those crystal thinggys you get that keeps food stuff dry.  I save them up all year to see if they will dry some small buds I want to smoke ASAP.  Anyway, the bud was gotten out last night.  Very small.  I split it with the husband.....................I am here to say, that it was BETTER than last year.  Hashier tasteing, stonier, A-FREAKING MAZING!  I wanted to go to bed at 8:30!  But I had a bowel of icecream instead.

Moral to story, If budley snaps, take it, dry it and smoke it.  Happiness in a Bud.


----------



## 420benny

Nice report TC! When does the whole plant finish? I am wondering if she will be good here?


----------



## painterdude

TC...what a cute story about the 'little popcorn bud'...tell us more


----------



## tcbud

*Painter*.....brother bud to the one in the story is on the screen now.  Slap hand!  OOOOPs I said, and another bud hits the screen.......

Gonna stay stoned with my Guy today, he is baking some nice fresh bread right now....smells almost as good as green bud.  Not quite as good as that GDP from last night tho.

See you all on flip side, got photo session in mind for this evening, when the sun is sideways to the garden and some nice flash pics too.  Took a bunch this morning, but I am lazy and you all prolly bored of seeing the same buds over and over.......right?


----------



## BBFan

Wonderful story TC-  I laughed, I cried, it became a part of me!

Gee, and the good news is, it's better!  Happy ending.  Hope you can stay ahead of the elements and reap your reward.


----------



## painterdude

TC....I am thinking of you right now....and...feeling like an idiot.....a good friend of wifey's came by to collect some money she had for him because she sold one of his beautiful hand made drums at her store.....well I decided HE SHOULD SEE MY GIRLS...woops....big mistake.....this guy was like a bull in a china shop....told him to duck when walking underneath the plants and apparently duck means walk upright....and....before I could stop him he had broken a limb with about a seven inch bud on it.....gonna wait and see what happens, should heal itself I would think.....but I do feel very STUPID.....and hungry for HOME MADE BREAD....give the Bread Guy a big hug from both of us....

feeling dumb and stupid, pee-dude


----------



## tcbud

Painter.........Take that bud, that you are HOPING will re-attach it's self, and put it somewhere in the dark and try to forget it for say five days or so.  Then go check on it, if it is dry enough....................SMOKE it.........insert big smile here.  (you could even take it off the stalk, as it will dry faster off the stem.)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *tcbud*..im  falling  you around  this  morning   "strokeing  ya"








:bong:


----------



## tcbud

33f, 35f, 35f, tomorrow 36f.  Cooling off here in the mountains of the North State.  Then we are back to the low fourties, with highs using the bong comming on.

1.-2.POG
3.    The View out of the Cage from the front line.
4.    NorthernLights tripple bud....
5.    Blueberry under magnify glass
6.    Blueberry Kola on clone 2 
7.    Flo, getting some sweet sun


ah, the joys of dial up....wait, wait, wait.....good practice for growing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

And  purple




didnt  know  they  still  had  dial up


----------



## zipflip

that purple in pic 3 is seriously stunning TC.  i aint jus sayin it fr my health either.
 :rofl:

purple is actualy one my 2 favorite colors.


----------



## tcbud

Thank you...
Is the other color Green Zip?
ah...pic three.....the cage wire pic?  What it would look like if you were on the front line in the cage?


----------



## zipflip

oops i meant 4th pic  LOL.

well i guess green is one color too. but blue and purple my favs. 
mainly i dig the way they look together


----------



## painterdude

TC.....this plant is about two weeks BEHIND the other girls and has nothing but clear trichs, and not allot of them yet.....the branch is broken, but attached and is hanging downward, probably not too happy....do you really want me to CUT it?  pee-dude is miserable but not suicidal.....thanks TC....love ya girl


----------



## painterdude

TC....your girls look absolutely fabulous...just like their mommie....the peester dude


----------



## chris1974

........:headbang2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

still  strokeing  ya  *tc*....Happy  wednesday

I Like Purple  too












BIU..:bong:


----------



## BBFan

Hey TC-  Looking great!

Did you ever decide on the bags?  Looks like you're going to have an awful lot of trim.


----------



## tcbud

*4u*, people will start to talk.....
enough with the stroking.....
yesterday I was just being silly....
and my girls are looking great, so stroking is not on the list of things to get down/done today.

I got harvest pics I am gonna be sharing in biggest plant thread, if I can find it.

*Painter*....in my opinion, if the branch is hanging, take it and dry it.  I dont think it will "reattach", sorry.

*And all you other stoners, thanks for dropping in!*

*BB*, it has been decided that cooking not hash making is what the trim is going to.  Ah well, maybe next year.  I have a loud voice but others voices drowned mine out...lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I  know...melissa  is allready  upset  with  me...sorry..:48:


and  yes  your  Ladies  all ways  look  great  my  friend:aok:


----------



## 420benny

TC, there are ways to get even with the "cooking" voters. You could make hubby the mother of all brownies and sit back and watch the show, lol. I like it, but I am a meanie. Call today "No strokes wednesday"
I too noticed your flash pics were a little lavender. Is it a girl camera? LMAO


----------



## tcbud

I pulled that "here try one of these" last year.  He has never eaten ANY brownies since then.  I kept telling him he shouldnt have had such a big one.  He didnt enjoy it near like I thot he would.

Since it is a new page, I best put up a couple pics.

1.  Blueberry shows fall colors.
2.  Blueberry Bud
3   GDP p2


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> I pulled that "here try one of these" last year. He has never eaten ANY brownies since then. I kept telling him he shouldnt have had such a big one. He didnt enjoy it near like I thot he would.


 


:rofl:   Im  makeing  some  Butter   right  now....i  used  4  ounces to  1 pound  butter:stoned:   Pics  Look  great tc..:aok:  Ill  throw some  up  tonight...Gonna  take  most  my  Mother  tommarow  and  Friday  I  was  gonna  send  some  butter  your  way..maybe he  likes  cookies ..everyone  likes  cookies.. 

be  good...if  ya  cant  be  good....be  good  at  it!!!


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *tc* :bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420

*tc they look fantastic i can almost smell them from all the way across the pond  

*


----------



## painterdude

TC.....beautiful buds babe!....or BBB for short talk....I will eat that brownie for ya.....haven't had one for a very long time

UKgirl......got your computer running again, congratulations are in order....and I am waving at ya


----------



## Colorado Lady 1

Hello TC

Been away (trimming   trimming  trimming) for a couple of weeks. Just checked in on your grow.  Awesome!!!!  Can't believe we both actually got our plants to harvest with the weather so mixed up.  Congratulations, they are beautiful.

Now what do we do?  I really miss the time I spent in my garden.  Did make some killer hash with my trim and as always my favorite smoke.

So, breathlessly waiting for your Bud Pic entry.


----------



## tcbud

Thank you Colorado, I think we lucked out too.  Been looking in last years journal, and see that most of my plants were up and in jars by now.  I still got most of mine waiting for amber.  The three pot of Gold are Ready to come down tomorrow.  The NL need longer.  As do the Blueberry and Flo.

1.The husband's nice partly dry, going into paper bag, buds.  He likes them with a bit of leaf on them...just how he rolls (I really like that saying).

I got to tell  you that the tops you are seeing are quite firm and he says they smoke smooth already of the stuff he quick dried. I perfer green bud.  Afgoo smells purple too.  The last Afgoo I smoked, apart from this I grew, was green bud.  Nuf said.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> 1.The husband's nice partly dry, going into paper bag, buds. He likes them with a bit of leaf on them...just how he rolls (I really like that saying).


 



Hey  *Hubby*  :ciao:    Thats  "How  I  Roll  Too"  :rofl:


cant  wait  to  see  the  Pot  of  Gold  Harvested..okay  I  Have  my  :bong1:   now  waiting  for  the  show :watchplant:  yum yum


----------



## 420benny

TC, you two have His and Her own jars??? Too funny. my honey just asks me for something to put her to bed with.


----------



## UKgirl420

*beautiful buds mr TC ,,,yet another awesome grow tc  :farm:*


----------



## tcbud

1.  Blueberry, it's 55 day birthday today, says it is done at 55 to 65 days.  Flo will be the same.  First amber I see both are comming down.
2.  NorthernLights showing purple from cold.
3.  Pot of Gold comming down today. 

:watchplant: :bong: :watchplant: 

Thanks for stopping in my friends.

Benny, I understand what the wife wants for sleep, Im the same way.  Someone (you know who you are, tcbud waves) asked, what we had planned for a Saturday night here, I said, smoke bud in the recliner watching tv till I fall asleep.  Then smoke a bit more and go to bed.   Life is good.  Dosent matter what night it is, pretty much the same.  Did go ATV riding Friday tho, had a dusty blast.  Monday will bring rain and fix that dust situation.  I may take the other GDP next week, will be rolling it inside till the rain stops prolly.


----------



## 420benny

Lovely ladies TC! I may be taking your advice to chop the rest of PPP and MG. It all depends on how they look tomorrow. We may not get nailed with all that rain. Crossing my fingers for all of ours still left outside to finish. AMBER MOJO for your girls, I picked light amber, cuz I doubt you can wait till they turn dark. LOL


----------



## UKgirl420

*TC :ciao: you grow such pretty coloured(the way the uk spell it )buds *:  *very nice *


----------



## purplephazes

Great job there tc ! I hope they smoke just as well ...as they look ! Rip.. cut.. and hang ! No Mercy ! Peace and all the Best !


----------



## Smot_poker

Hey tc can you post up a big pic of the Pot o' Gold pleeeeaaaase??????

That came through my town about a year ago, and everyone was talking about it for weeks. the dude i got it through was offering anyone who found a seed of it 20 bucks for it. to put it into context of how good this bud was, i loaded up one teeny nug into a 3 inch pipe (the bowl was maybe a half inch in diameter) and i timed how long that one bowl lasted. 

any guesses? 

well if you guessed around 14 minutes, you would be in the ballpark....

i just want to see if you have the same PoG that i fell in love with such a long, long time ago. and if it is, would you mind posting a url to the seedbank where it is at? my friends would go crazy if at one point i said something like:
"so remember that pot of gold so long ago?"
"yeah...... why?"
"well guess who just obtained some?"
*both the men and women in the vicinity would proceed in doing inappropriate stuff to my body*

but i digress. if you could point me in the right direction to getting seeds for Pot o Gold, you would forever be my hero.


----------



## pcduck

Looking nice tc..still waiting on my Blueberry to finish up too.


----------



## tcbud

Harvested the POG yesterday, took three of us six hours, averaging two hours a plant.  They had so many shade leaves it it was not funny.  It was funny however how meticulous the other trimmers were on the first plant.  As the day wore on and the sun started sinking toward the west..........the quality trim from them went out the window and they just hacked up the shade leaves.  Ah well.....I know the buds I trimmed looked good.   I am *guessing* at weight by eyeballing method of a Pound, Four Ounces.

Thank you for stopping in All.

All pics are of the POG.


----------



## tcbud

Story of the POT of GOLD.

Last winter, when this humble journal began...
I went to the Resource Center in Arcata California.  This is the place I believe developed the strain Trainwreck (a famous Humbolt County Hybrid).  I got two Pot of Gold clones and a couple more as in the beginning of the journal.  Those two plants made it to maturity and were harvested early spring.  They were taken a lot more Amber than the ones yesterday.  I loved the smoke so much, when I heard from my "clone guy" that he had the POG, I bought three along with the rest of the strains I am growing (not the blueberry or Flo, they were from seed).  These little plants have signs of "slight revedge", not near like the Afgoo.  I have been amazed at how big the buds have gotten.  They would rival the last Afgoo we took in weight of buds but not size.
So, I must say here, these POG are NOT from the Resource Center as the ones at the beginning fo the thread.  I am taking the "clone guys" word for it, that they are POG.  I am happy tho, what ever they are.  I do KNOW that the GDP is the same as the GDP I grew last year, as it smokes the same as last years.  The NorthernLights looks like the NorthernLights I grew two years ago.
I am happy with this POG I grew.  I kipped a bud a few weeks ago, and am/was happy then, it can only be better now.


----------



## 420benny

Congrats on the chop. I am jealous of you having helpers. No fair, lol.


----------



## tcbud

They came up, then went.  Was kinda nice.


----------



## purplephazes

Snacks Pink snow balls ! I want a box of those as well ! Congrats tc i hope you enjoy your harvest !  Pace and stay safe !


----------



## 420benny

TC, sorry to jack your thread, but pp, that avatar of yours is my new fave one here. LMFAO


----------



## Smot_poker

wow, that POG looks very similar to how i remember it, although the stuff i had was a lot denser, probably grown indoor. no worries though, i have no doubt that yours will be just as enjoyable. 

anyways, that is a downside that you got clones, i was hoping i could find the seeds online without endless searching. oh well, i will start that quest now. thanks for the bud pr0n though!!!!


----------



## painterdude

funny story about the leaf cutters....but did they get medical insurance?


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN

wow what a killer harvest tc


----------



## UKgirl420

*beautiful TC 
 im sure theres another bpotm in that box of pink budz,, eace: 

:48:  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *tcbud*...Happy  Wednesday ;48:


----------



## tcbud

I got a question for outdoor growers.....
Some of my plants did get a bit wet yesterday. I shook them off as best I could. We got showers all day today, on and off. I cant uncover them. The temps have risen some. The wind has died down. Here is the question, should I raise the sides of the cages tarps, to get some air flow? AND, will the semi-dark hurt the girls for a couple days? They have got to finish with some amber, I was planning to take the Northern Lights on Tuesday, reguardless (wishing for amber will not always make it so), and the Blueberry the next Tuesday.  It is gonna start getting lots colder out there, the BB seems to be plumping up and putting on more at the tops.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## 420benny

Howdy TC! Can you get a big fan in there with an extension cord? All you need is moving air. Doesn't matter how you get it. Is raising the tarp easy? Not sure if the dark will hurt them. Never tried it. 
   I took your advice and admitted defeat to the pm. Both ppp and mg are now hanging and the stalks decorate one of my burn piles. Feels great, actually. Some things aren't worth the stress they bring. Now I need to extend my clothesline. It is jam packed. Guess what I am doing tonight? snip, snip, snip


----------



## mojavemama

Oh, Benny! That's just the advice I was going to give her. Happy snipping tonight!

TC, If you have an extension cord, (industrial is best) attach a fan and a small incandescent light if you can--and wrap the connection with duct or electrical tape in case of rain. If you can only do one, do the fan to keep the air moving. 

In the winter here, I have a small covered unit I use for my delicate plants that I can't bring inside--they are just too big. But they would die if they got frost, so I just bring in a little light, take off the shade, let that 60 watt lamp give some heat, and let the fan oscillate and push around that nice temperate air. It's a BIT of a hassle, but for all the work you have done, it might be worth it to be safe. You sure don't want to lose any of that outstanding bud at this point in the game.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## mojavemama

ps. You really don't need a big fan. A small, bedside oscillating fan works just fine. All you need to do is move the air a little bit. It will work! The one I use outside is a 10" fan--really tiny, but it moves that air just fine. 
Deb


----------



## tcbud

*Thank you Benny and Mojave*.  

Went into the cage yesterday, the bud was all dried out.  We are only talking about ten buds or so, that were up next an opening in the tarps.  The sun will be comming out today and rain is not in forcast, so.....I will be raising the roof all by myself...that should be interesting.  Another interesting bit of news is, last three nights the outside temps have not fallen below 50f, that *is very odd* for this time of year in the mountains.  I have not fired up the kerosene heater or had the man fire up the stove.  I want a nice cool downstairs for slow dry on the buds. Wearing long johns when needed. And parabolic heater in evenings.

Below is for *Mojave *and *UKgirl*.  I got some new dishes and want to show Mojave (the color is a *lot darker* without the flash).  The agates are to show UKgirl what agates are.  I pick those up on the beach during the winter after storms over on the coast.  The Agates are in the bank/above the sand, there along the beach, as the ocean wears the bank away, the rocks roll around in the surf till they are polished up and loose the chalky outside.  Some still have the white chalky outside still on them.

*Painter*, love the lips......good one!


----------



## pcduck

are your hands cramping yet? still? or you have got over the pain and just keep snipping on?:bolt::bong2:


----------



## tcbud

No cramping *Duck*....gonna trim buds off the stems from some of the POG on the screens today, and some that is hanging will be heading for the screen.  I am gonna try the StoneyBud method of finishing with the GDP.  Guess I should get to gettin that done and get off here pretty soon.

I am mostly still playing waiting game on the BB, NL and Flo.  I had a bit of the NL get wet, but it seems to be dried out pretty good.  The girls are going on the third day in the covered cage, and I am hoping the sun comes out enough to warent putting up the wall to let in some light.


----------



## 420benny

Good mornin' TC! We are in the same weather pattern. Going to be 65 -70 for 3 days then we get dumped on big time. Gotta luv the fall NW weather, lol.


----------



## HippyInEngland

It took me 3 attempts but I got here Tc.

Pic opened as it should.

I used to be a stone setter and often used Agate, it is interesting to see them in its natural form, very interesting 

eace:


----------



## painterdude

TC....what is the GDP method of finishing?

NOTE:  had to join the Red Lips Club, ya all get me sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, thought I'd turn myself on....wifey thought it was 'cute'


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

painterdude said:
			
		

> TC....what is the GDP method of finishing?
> 
> NOTE: had to join the Red Lips Club, ya all get me sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, thought I'd turn myself on....wifey thought it was 'cute'


 


with  all  these  lips  I  need  to  check  names  b4  posting...you  Ladies  getting  me  confussed..


----------



## UKgirl420

*TC thankyou 
they are so pretty ,,,also i like the colour of the dishes eace:*


----------



## tcbud

> TC....what is the GDP method of finishing?



I am gonna use the zip lock bag method that StoneyBud uses.  He discribed it in a thread here.  I think the thread was "Stoneybuds harvest" or something like that.

Was my pleasure UK.


----------



## tcbud

*Happy Face*   is the GDP.


----------



## UKgirl420

*:rofl: too cool TC  ill have plate no 3 *:ccc:


----------



## HippyInEngland

I like the 3rd picture, it looks evil weed :rofl:

eace:


----------



## tcbud

Help yourselves, there is more where that came from.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bong:


:ciao:


----------



## tcbud

GDP Still Alive, she is a house plant now.  In a south face window.:bong2: :fly: :ciao: :clap:


----------



## UKgirl420

looks delicious

 thats me  plucking your bud outta the comp screen :giggle:


----------



## tcbud

Yesterday, when inspecting buds, I found my* first experience with bud rot*.  I clipped the offending branch and took off the buds below the rot, as it was on the top most bud.  I am not happy about this, and will be watching the plant closely.  It is schedualed to come down Monday.  The trichs are at about ten percent.  The buds are also rock hard, there wont be much trimming on these, or the blueberry and flo for that matter either.

1.  NorthernLights Triplit top bud, very odd looking.
2.  Blueberry
3.  Flo
4.  Flo, what is left of LST Plants, method makes nice buds.
5.  Flo
6.  Bud rot, NorthernLights

Spent the day yesterday over at the brothers, I trimmed up a pound and they hung a pound.  His harvest is daunting.  Makes me like my little plants more and more.  

Thanks for dropping in everyone.....things are winding down here and I am very pleased with the results so far.


----------



## 420benny

Mornin' TC! Bummer about the bud rot. I can tell by the size and shape of that top that it is a candidate for it.The buds are so fat, that there is no air space between them. So, any moisture sits in there. Too bad that bud rot doesn't happen on lowly popcorn buds instead of our prized colas, huh?
At least you are on top of it and can monitor the rest. I am getting used to spotting any color change on my tops for clues that something is wrong. I wish we were neighbors. I would love to trade a few nice buds with you to sample some of those beauties you have. Later,


----------



## mojavemama

TC, were you able to get a fan in there??? I'm bummed about your bud rot...


----------



## TURKEYNECK

very very nice TC!


----------



## BBFan

Wow, TC.  Sorry 'bout the bud rot, but those pics are spectacular!

So they're all still outside except the GDP?  Great grow.


----------



## Colorado Lady 1

Good Morning TC

Did you hear the news this a.m.? Obama says the Federal Government will no longer pursue medical marijuana patients who have a licence in their state where it is legal locally?

HOORAY  Let's see if they will be true to their word.  Ha  Ha

Does kind of take a load off our shoulders.  I've waited 40 years for this!!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

Fantastic pics Tc 

Nearly all outsiders get some rot if they leave the plants to amber up.

The rot is your signal to harvest sooner than later, it is like a warning.

'Do it quick or I will be back for all the others' is what it is saying.

eace:


----------



## tcbud

I know what you mean *Colorado*.....I never thot it would happen in my lifetime.  Growing like this with no worry that the "Man" would show up at my door and take my home and liberty from me.  I smoked only at home for so many years, that smoking out in the world is still a novelty, but I can do it if I want too....that means a lot.

Thank you all, for stopping by and the kind words.  It is raining today, and the Northernlights are comming down later.  Yes, *BB*, they are all outside cept the one.  But when I say outside, I mean in the cage with a tarp over them and around them.  The Blueberry is gonna come down next Monday, if not started before.  Flo is on the same schedual.

Waving at you down there *HIE, and Colorado*!


----------



## HippyInEngland

The view looking up was good Tc 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420

*ohh hippy  :giggle:


tc sorry to hear of the budrot ,,,,,but wow they look tasty,,,eace:
*


----------



## chris1974

Wow tc.. you sure know how to grow em.....


----------



## IRISH

:ciao: :bong2: :joint4: :cool2: :smoke1: :bong1: :aok: ...


----------



## tcbud

NorthernLights went out Yesterday.....

Out of the garden and onto drying screens.  I will be leaving a fan on and bringing the heat up to 68f.  The buds were rock hard and will take quite a while on those screens to get to the "paper bag" point.  Featured in the last two pics are the NorthernLights tripple bud I have been taking pics of since it formed.

Thanks for comming by and joining in with my Marijauna Passion  .  This Grow Season of 2009 has been fun and educational to me.  I appreciate each and every comment you all have made, thank You All.  Sounds like I am winding down this thread, and I am. I will post some pics of the Blueberry when we harvest next week and the Flo too.  We have a week of good weather the Blueberry and Flo should love it.


----------



## 420benny

Very nice TC! I think I can smell them from here. You don't hang the buds?


----------



## tcbud

*Benny*, I wouldnt be surprised that you could smell them up your way.....I dreamt about the smell of them last night, really strong.  I do hang sometimes.  The bud seems to dry a bit quicker on the screens than leaving it on the big stems.  It is pretty cold down there, and I since had trimmers yesterday, we trimmed the bud down to a farethewell.  There will be no "second" trim on these buds.  These buds will be cut from the stem and looked over for any stray leaf matter and then jared.  If on the other hand, a hard frost had come up all the plants would have been taken, and in that instance ....I would be hanging most of the plants.  I have four screens that are about 3'x4', they are stacked about five inches apart.  We filled three and a half yesterday.  I also have a fan down there running to circulate the air.

I also want to say, yesterday was the first time I trimmed with gloves on.  I am sold, gloves are the way to go!


----------



## UKgirl420

*TC 



they are simply divine .,stunning ,,delicous ,,pretty .ect ect ..awesome job //

*


----------



## mojavemama

Unbelievably gorgeous. Take a bow, TC! You set the standard high.


----------



## tcbud

Thank You Mojave and UK, I dont know bout setting standards High, but that NorthernLights should make you High from just smelling it.

The branch I took that had the bud rot on it, I dried and it is smokeable.  We partook of it last evening, and I am here to tell you it is *the Best Marijauna I have ever grown to date*.  I love the taste, and the High.  I am wondering now, that the bud shown on this page will even be better, as it was taken a few days later.  For the first time, I think I have truely grown "Medical Grade" Marijauna!  I thot the Grandaddy was close, very close, but this NL is unreal!  I think it could compare to anything I have purchased at the Resource Center in Arcata.  Their pot is the standard I set my standards by.

We take the second Grandaddy Purple today. The top kola is featured in the BPOM this month.  It is time to wind down this grow.  I will be hanging the Grandaddy instead of putting it on screens, as I have very little room left on my screens.

Again, thanks for comming by folks.  Pics of todays efforts comming up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## chris1974

:ciao: *Hello tcbud..*

*Those are some darn impressive buds youve grown lil lady  *
*I hope to one day be able to grow em as good as you do *


----------



## painterdude

tcbud said:
			
		

> Thank You Mojave and UK, I dont know bout setting standards High, but that NorthernLights should make you High from just smelling it.
> 
> The branch I took that had the bud rot on it, I dried and it is smokeable.  We partook of it last evening, and I am here to tell you it is *the Best Marijauna I have ever grown to date*.  I love the taste, and the High.  I am wondering now, that the bud shown on this page will even be better, as it was taken a few days later.  For the first time, I think I have truely grown "Medical Grade" Marijauna!  I thot the Grandaddy was close, very close, but this NL is unreal!  I think it could compare to anything I have purchased at the Resource Center in Arcata.  Their pot is the standard I set my standards by.
> 
> We take the second Grandaddy Purple today. The top kola is featured in the BPOM this month.  It is time to wind down this grow.  I will be hanging the Grandaddy instead of putting it on screens, as I have very little room left on my screens.
> 
> Again, thanks for comming by folks.  Pics of todays efforts comming up later today or tomorrow.



tc my good friend.....if this is the 'best' please tell us about the worst pot you ever grew....I am curious and waiting...can't imagine you growing anything that isn't excellent weed....


----------



## tcbud

Remember, I am a Pot Snob......spoilt too....
and after last year.....
I really dont like purple pot to smoke, the kind that tastes purple is what I mean.  Not the kind that has purpled due to the cold.

I was looking for a "two hit wonder" and got a "one hit, OMG what is two gonna feel like"...instead....and two is devastating!  That pretty much covers it *Painter*.

Will post up a smoke report on all my strains as soon as I get the cure of a month on them.


----------



## 420benny

TC, whose version of NL did you grow? That is so cool you found a potent one. The problem I see with growing A++ bud is, how can you smoke anything less after that? I tried to smoke a J of PPP last night after a J of widow the night before and I was disappointed. When you screen them, you have taken all the buds off the stems, right? I can see how that speeds up the drying. I want to make some for my popcorn buds to dry on, instead of on my frisbee and 5 gal. bucket lids, lol.


----------



## tcbud

Benny, I have the clone guys version.  I will ask him next I see him for the "version" of NL.  Yes, I totally understand what you are saying about good bud versus okay bud.  I smoked mostly the Grandaddy from last harvest, because it was my best, for daytime I smoked mango.  This year, I am lucky, I have the Granddaddy and the NL.  They are not quite equal but close enough.  Different taste for sure, with the GDP more hashy tasteing, the NL more "chemical" taste and aroma.  Northern Lights feels like you are on or are a marshmellow.  Makes you smile stupidly automatic.

When I screen them, most of the stem is gone yes (as seen in pic 3).  The larger buds stay on the stems.  I am hanging all of the GDP and some Flo tho, the bigger buds.  I cut off the smaller ones leading up to the packed tops tho. When the stem begins to snap or break I move them or the outside feels "crispy". They will be on the screen about a week, then into bags for a week/couple weeks.  I turn the biggest buds daily on the screen, the rest just stay where they are.  I am actually trying Stoneybuds method of drying in plastic bags tho on the popcorn from the POG and the Flo.  It is working out okay, got to stay on top of it tho.  The POG is still pretty moist but I am staying on top of it.  I tried talking the other half into makeing butter with it, but he says he is gonna use the "trim".

Below is Flo from the LST plants. She is very like the Blueberry, with a little less purple in the buds, a lighter purple, almost grey.  She was showing some amber (not over 10%), and I have *just got to finish here*.  The big Flo comes down today, and the BB may get started on too.  By next Monday garden is gonna be finished.  I would not be suprised if it is finished by Saturday.  Would you believe Friday? 

*Put up some more screens!  Find some more hangers!  Get out the clippers......it is a race to the finish!  A race with self.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:    Awesome...just  Awesom...



:48:


----------



## tcbud

Last evening, 6:34 PM, Pacific Standard Time, exactly.....the last of the buds were finished.

Finished being trimmed.  Finished growing.  Finished.
:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: 
There will be a some handling of the buds when putting them into paper bags then off the stems and the cure started.  Now, what am I gonna do with all these rubber gloves?  I put them into the freezer, gonna see today if the trich covered fingers are able to release the trichs.

Below find Both Blueberrry from Seed Main Kolas and a Root Ball from Blueberry Clone P1.  Also a pretty pink underside bud.

I guess it is time to get the camera cleaned off.....trichs have made it pretty sticky, and start taking pics of the beautiful fall colors around here.

I am not gonna say this journal is over (yet), as I will prolly post up some pics of finished buds.  I am trying StoneyBuds curing method with the pop corn buds, in case I mess it up and they rot in the bags.  I have been warned by the better half that will happen.  We will see.

Oh and I must say for the record, Flo stinks.  I say old socks, husband says it smells like canalope rinde.  The blueberry smells realy nice, but I dont catch a whif of blueberry.  The NL on the screens downstairs are starting to have that nasty green bud smell.....untill you pic one up and squeeze it, then the awesome "I am gonna love smoking this" smell comes back.

(Colorado, what are we gonna do without the garden?  I get you perfectly.)


----------



## chris1974

*tcbud...   *those buds belong on the cover of a magazine moman  
beautiful work:holysheep:   I wanna smoke report for sure, im drooling


----------



## 420benny

Very nice TC! Half of me wishes I was all done. The other half still looks forward to visiting my girls 3 times a day. It is a game of dodge the bud rot right now. Who is going to win it? Hasn't stopped raining since last evening. So far, so good in the garden. My big widow and the remaining Mean Green are the closest I have to pink and purple this year. I will likely get more this week. Going into the 30s again at night. My poor babies, lol. Bring your trimming scissors up and give me a hand, now that you have nothing to do, okay?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *tcbud... *those buds belong on the cover of a magazine moman
> beautiful work:holysheep: I wanna smoke report for sure, im drooling


 


:yeahthat:


----------



## painterdude

tcbud said:
			
		

> Remember, I am a Pot Snob......spoilt too....
> and after last year.....
> I really dont like purple pot to smoke, the kind that tastes purple is what I mean.  Not the kind that has purpled due to the cold.
> 
> I was looking for a "two hit wonder" and got a "one hit, OMG what is two gonna feel like"...instead....and two is devastating!  That pretty much covers it *Painter*.
> 
> Will post up a smoke report on all my strains as soon as I get the cure of a month on them.



tc.....the marijuana gods love you....I have no idea what a one hit wonder would feel like, but I dream about it....perhaps some day with your help


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: girl your pics and buds get better and better ,,,:heart:

*


----------



## tcbud

painterdude said:
			
		

> tc.....the marijuana gods love you....


 
*Painter*,
I always leave some popcorn buds on my plants for the Marijana Gods....

True Story. 

Thank you for comming by *Chris, Painter, Benny*, *UK and 4u.*  Lets get out the  :bong1:  and BIU.

Benny, I see the rain on the tv, it seems to be pouring on you and 4u pretty much steady.  *Sending Amber Get it Over With Mojo* your way guys.


----------



## IRISH

hello friend. ...
nice harvest yet again. this one looks nicer, by far , than last years?...
you sould have plenty to hold out all winter , eh?...

i finally get out and find a dr late this summer, and he had a heart attack, and passed 3 days ago. so, back to the searching game once again. the dr to fill his place is unacceptable. he's there to gather a paycheck. nothing more...

(i wish i could remember what it is i was trying to remember.), ever had those days? thier coming alot more frequent now. actually, daily. . yes. a list is a good thing...

"see you in the funny papers"...lol...Irish...


----------



## tcbud

IDENTIFICATION

Judge: tcbud husband, all responses are his, unless otherwise noted.
Date: 10 24 09 
Strain: Afgoo 
Breeder: Clone Guy
Grower: tcbud and tcbud husband

If available enter the links to the following threads: 

Grow Report: Goldilocks Grow, Marijauna Passion
Breeder Report: Clone Guy Says So
Related thread: 
Cured bud photo: included 

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION

note from tcbud, I do not know why the purple color is not picked up in the picture I put up here, when holding the bud, purple is there.  It even has that purple smell. 

1. _8_ Visual Appeal 
Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10. 1 being unappealing-10 being excellent. 

2. __7__ Visible Trichomes Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered. 

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report. Leave these fields blank if you do not have a powerful magnifier.

Clear [10] ___% 
Cloudy [70] ___% 
Amber [20] ___% 

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Brown [x] Green [x] Gold [x] 
Blue [] Grey [x]White [] 
Red [] Rust [x] Orange []
Purple [x] Black []

5. __7__ Bud density 
Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank. 

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment. 

Address these questions while breaking it up use smaller buds off a bigger bud here and there

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [x ] Liquorices [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] 
Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [x] 
Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] 
Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit[ ] Menthol [] Pineapple [ ]
Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [] Mint [] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] 
Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ x] 
Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] 
Strawberry[ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ] 

7. __[10]__ Aroma 
Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. 
Use freshly crumbled bud for best results. 

8. __[0]__ Seed content 
Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.

9. __[2]__ Weeks cured If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing. 

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS: no comment..
tcbud comments, she likes this for daytime.

THE SMOKE TEST 
Address these questions while smoking. 

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. 
Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows: 

Water pipe (enter bong, hookah, bubbler etc) 
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) 
Pipe x  (size-type, ie medium-glass) metal pipe
Joint   (Vanilla Rips)

Other (specify) Water pipe [] Vaporizer [] Pipe [x] Joint [] Other []

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment. 

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [3] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] 
Berry [ ] Floral [8] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ]
Fruit [8 ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] 
Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit[ ] 
Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] 
Mint [] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold 
[ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] 
Spice [] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry[ ] 
Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Perfume [ ] 

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste. 

3. __[9]__ 
Taste Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious. 

4. __[7]__ 
State of dryness Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal. 

5. __[8]__ 
Smoke ability Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth. 

6. __[6]__
Smoke expansion Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes. 

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS: tcbud husband says, Smooth Smoking....tcbud still does not like purple tasteing pot.

FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS 

Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. __[3]__ ) 
Dosage Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects. 

2. __[2]__ 
Effect onset Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper. 

3. __[6]__ 
Sativa influence Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect. 

4. __[7]__
Indica influence Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body. 

5. __[8]__ 
Potency Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating. 

6. __[2]__ 
Duration Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted. 

7. __[]__
Tolerance build up Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly. 

8. Usability Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion. 

Morning - wake up - 9
Day - work - No answer as he does not ever go to "work" high.  Tho he is baking bread right now, and I used to consider that in "housework" catagory.
Evening - relax - 9
Night - sleep - 9

9. __[8]__ Overall satisfaction 
Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail. 

10. __[10]__ Ability and conditions . 
Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample. 
tcbud husband is smoker and toker from way back, then back somemore.
11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this strain a keeper for long term use? Yes [x] No [] 

12.Rate the noticeable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should not be construed as medical advice.

Negative Effect [] Positive Effect []
Appetite __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Anxiety relief __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Paranoia relief __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Sex drive __[ ]__ __[]__ 
Sleep __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Pain relief __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Ability to rest or sit still __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Thought process __[]__ __[ xx]__ 
Speech process __[]__ __[ x]__
Imagination/creativity __[ ]__ __[xx]__ 
Humor perception __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Visual perception __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Audio perception __[ ]__ __[x]__ 
Taste perception __[ ]__ __[x]__ 

*Please note *that I put xs instead of number, therefore there is only a positive and negative outcome (I think thot processes affected here). The sex question he would not answer, says tcbud.

Please fill in as many of the above slots as possible.

13. This will cover the growing part of the report fill out all that apply.

a. soil__[x] if soil list which manufacture you got the soil from ie fox farm, miracle grow who? The 25% Worm Casting Organic Soil from the Worm Farm in Durham, Ca.
b. hydro__[ ]
c. areoponic__[ ]
d. soilless__[] this includes coco and peat or perlite & vermiculite.


14. nutes used during growing

a. organic__[ x]
b. bio__[x] 
c. chemical__[x] 
d. none__[ ] 
Used Fox Farm, Grow Big, Cha Ching, Open Sesame, Alaska Fish Emulsion says tcbud, not sure how to classify the nutes.

15. list here how many days it was in veg __[ ] how many days in flower __[ ]
Clone Outdoor Mid May 09, begin flower early and reveged to reflower Late July. It was another revedge nightmare. The nightmare had a happy ending tho.
Was fun doing this smoke report. Will be doing more as the stash gets smoke able.
Says tcbud.


----------



## painterdude

TC......just love the breeder report.....Is this thing normal operating procedure for the 'fussy' smokers?  One rating I give my dope is, 'how much do I talk to strangers?'......ignore them......wave at them perhaps.....comment on their dog....ask them where they are from(I love that one).....or, 'what do you think of this outrageous wind?'.....or, the best seafood is the Blue Building on the dock, and try the Clam Fritters and get the Garlic bread instead of their cole slaw.....the cole slaw sucks big time...


----------



## mojavemama

Wow, TC, I'm so impressed! And drooling....
Bowing at the waist to Mr. TC, too. GOOD JOB!!!!

Painter---now you're passing gas at strangers and asking them what they think of the outrageous wind?????! Only you, my friend. <G>


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Wow, TC, I'm so impressed! And drooling....
> Bowing at the waist to Mr. TC, too. GOOD JOB!!!!
> 
> Painter---now you're passing gas at strangers and asking them what they think of the outrageous wind?????! Only you, my friend. <G>


 

I agree  *mojave*...*pee-dudes*  gas  passing  is getting  outta  hand:rofl:




*4u2sm0ke*...bows  down  to  *tcbud* and  *Hubby*

:48:


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: TC ,,,im allready waiting in anticipation ,,to see whats gonna becoming outta of YOUR garden next yr :watchplant:
and thanks for the hit and passing it back ,,
:48:  :bong:    sorry it took so long ,,i was :stoned: of ya 1 hit wonder 
*


----------



## 420benny

Yeah, nice smoke report. My buddy has a mother afgooey. I may have to grow one outside next year to see for myself.
I agree about the gas=TMI lol


----------



## tcbud

Thank you all for commenting on the Smoke Report.

Pdude, you can make up a smoke report, I bet if you did we would all be laughing .....  And enjoying it, and prolly copying it and using it like I did this one.

No bowing you guys....or I am gonna get tired of bowing back at you....and bowing at your grows, and bowing every time Pdude passes anything my way...I pray now for no wind from the north....


----------



## painterdude

WHAT A GREAT IDEA tc......the crazy pee-dude smoke report is a fantastic idea......thanks

How about some potato, cauliflower, onion and carrot soup clouds slowly working their way over the coastal mountains and heading right at ya.......

mojavibabe.......nothing more fun than gassing the tourists.....wifey does it all the time, silently though

4u2......hello my friend......and UKbabe.....waving at you and UKjnr....and sending good thoughts


----------

